# Dels First time show prep



## Delhi

Hi All,

As most of you know I intend to do my *first *competition this year (NABBA Scotland).

So, as is the norm here is my preparation thread. I know that Tom and Pscarb will also be posting up thier prep plans, but I think this thread will give the board members (especially anyone thinking of competing for 1st time) another angle and more food for thought.

Before I begin I would like to thank a few people;

Firstly, RAIKEY and DB, it was down to you two guys that I decided to even attempt this (Dont know why but you *both* inspired me).

Pscarb, for being the "Mentor" and listening to a novices crazy questions again (We all know he is a *credit *to this board).

My training partner (Ianm), who is going to emulate my diet, training etc and help me out by going through the pain and dark days with me.

And of course everyone else on the board who has / will help me out.

Now lets get right into the *diet:*

At the *moment *I am doing a carb cycle (low, low, med, low, low ,med, high). Low days look like this:

6 egg whites (With a little protien powder for flavour)

Protien shake (With water)

150g chicken 40g brown rice

150g chicken 40g brown rice

150g chicken 40g brown rice

Protien shake (With water)

250g Salmon / Fillet steak

6 egg whites (With a little protien powder for flavour + a spoon of casein)

In addition to this I am using the following supps:

Creatine

Multi vitamin

Vitamin C

Vitamin B6

BCAA

Omega 3

Glucosamine

L arginine

DLPA

Also drinking 10 -12 cups of water each day

Here is my current *training *regime:

Mon: Glutes, hams, light triceps

Wed: Chest, Biceps

Friday Back, Triceps

Sunday: Delts, Traps, light Biceps

In addition to this I do calves and abs EOD either in teh house or at the gym.

Cardio is currently 30 mins 6 days a week first thing in the morning (Before Eggs).

I will post up exact sets / reps etc as the thread evolves.

My stats:

15 stone (Down from 15.7 2 weeks ago)

5ft 7

Waist 32

Chest (Cant remember need to re-check think its 47 though)

Arms 17.5 (Down from 18)

Legs 27.5 (Down from 28)

BF% I am guessing 13% (Down from 17%???)

If there is any thing I have missed here / you would like to know..............ask.

Cheers


----------



## ah24

Looks good del

This one is one im looking forward to as im really wanting to compete in juniors of next couple of years. Im 17 in march so got plenty of time - first time i dont care where i place i just want comp experience..

Second time is going to be my comeback where i wipe the floor with everyone

Good luck mate, and dont forget to log *everything* - especially bad days!


----------



## Delhi

ah24 said:


> Good luck mate, and dont forget to log *everything* - especially bad days!


Thats my intention bro...................the good, the bad and the ugly.


----------



## DB

good luck Del...

lets get the ball rolling where are the pics??

thanks for props mate


----------



## Delhi

Starting with the ugly:

I was at teh gym the other day and a guy was telling me about his mate who is a "ripped 18 stone monster", which was fine until of course he mentions that he is entering his first show this year (Same as me).

At first my reaction was "Holy **** I am going to get sluaghtered out there". But as time has passed I now use this negative thought to drive me in the gym, just when I want to put the bar down my mind says "18 stone monster" and I find the inner power to do another rep or so............so I have turned a negative thought into a positve.

As to whether I think I can compete against him............well all I can say is he better be in pristine condition, symmetrical, and be a good poser cause if not, this wee guy is gonna take him out......LOL


----------



## Tinytom

Delhi said:


> Here is my current *training *regime:
> 
> Mon: Glutes, hams, light triceps
> 
> Wed: Chest, Biceps
> 
> Friday Back, Triceps
> 
> Sunday: Delts, Traps, light Biceps
> 
> In addition to this I do calves and abs EOD either in teh house or at the gym.
> 
> Cardio is currently 30 mins 6 days a week first thing in the morning (Before Eggs).
> 
> Cheers


I wont comment on the diet cos I know Paul is helping you, and me and him have different approaches.

As for training

1. Trcieps followed by Chest

2. Biceps followed by Back

3. two further arm workouts in the week.

These will over train your biceps and triceps and also limit your potential on the chest and back exercises.

I presume that Glutes and Hams is a spelling mistake and you mean Quads and hams.

TBH mate you only want to be hitting each bodypart once a week and then hammering it with sub maximal weight in order to facilitate calorie expeniture and also force the body to hold on to that amount of muscle.

By overtraining your arms (essentially 3 workouts a week if you include the chest and back workouts) you will just create a catabolic state.

I would change to something like this

Monday - Chest, delts

Tuesday - Back, Traps

Wed - Abs and Cardio

Thur - Quads

Friday - Arms

Saturday - Hamstrings and Calves

Sunday - Abs and Cardio

This allows adequate rest from weights but also provides enough stimulus for calorie expenditure:lift:


----------



## Delhi

Tinytom said:


> I wont comment on the diet cos I know Paul is helping you, and me and him have different approaches. Yip
> 
> I presume that Glutes and Hams is a spelling mistake and you mean Quads and hams. LOL amazing the stuff you type innit?, yes quads and hams......


Cheers for your advise Tom, I am looking to change up my training anyway (How does / should one train pre-contest?), so comments / suggestions are very gratefully recieved.


----------



## Delhi

OK some pictures:

These are a few weeks old and are not a true reflection of my current state. I have lost a fair bit of the flab!!!

I will get some current state pics up ASAP.


----------



## Delhi

Front biceps:


----------



## Delhi

Side chest...................BTW I can pose alot better now too. LOL


----------



## Delhi

As you can see not a big guy, but probs enougth to warrant standing in the first timers class.

Like I said though, I am leaner now than in these pics (Veins in bicep, delts showing now).


----------



## RAIKEY

nice one del , and thanks for the mention,

altho, by the time you get to week 8 we ,(DB and i), may be described as "to blame" rather than "an inspiration" ,....lmao

i hope ian (the guy dieting allong with yer) is made of better stuff than my partner,..

he said he'd do the same as me up until the show, ,........

he lasted about 6 days! lol,.....

anyway good luck with it all, and remember, for what its worth , i,m only a PM away when (i said when , not "if") it gets rough,.....

oh and Paul and Tom....good on yer!! as you know , a bloke needs some direction during a prep and its nice to see you helping out as you always do.....


----------



## TypeR

Well done mate, lets see how this goes 

looking foward to this one i love these diarys you learn so much!!

Ben


----------



## DB

lets get some upto date pics up dude...

post up every 2-3 weeks to see some improvements...

trust me u dont know what you look like untill u see your self in a pic


----------



## hackskii

Nice legs dude, those things will look awesome when you cut up some more, nice size there.

I totally agree with Tom here on training the arms twice a week, not necessary. I think doing this will cut in to recovery and probably end result is overtraining.

Good luck.


----------



## Delhi

Morning all,

A (Long) update for ya all. First of all I would like to tell you about last night's session. I fecked up with my protien shake. I consumed it right before training and went straight into high rep leg workouts, this had the effect of making me feel like being sick. I have done this same thing once before and can now say with certianty that it will *NOT* happen again. Due to this feeling I had a "Restricted" workout to say the least (Legs are sore today though ).

I have broken down the main components of my (Training) life into sections below, so that it makes reading (And typing) a bit easyer (sp ).

*Thanks for all the kind words ppl it is nice to know others are looking in and showing an interest.*

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have lost a fair bit of weight (fat) and the veins on my bi's, delts and quads are starting to reveal themselves, so that is good positive stuff. However dieting is a double edged sword as I have lost ALOT of strength (60kg from squats FFS). I am also MUCH, MUCH more vain than normal. I cannot pass a mirror / set of scales with having to check whats happened since the last hour. I am also on a roller coaster with regards to confidence, I sometimes think I am going to do myself proud at this show, then I get thoughts of "I will be laughed off the stage". My training partner tells me I am looking better than ever, and generally gives me wee confidence boosts (Good man Ian, start posting in this thread ya tool!!!). I am looking forward to my next cycle which should also give me a wee boost.

All in all though I am still "In the zone" and feeling good.

*TRAINING*

Last night was quads and Tri's and was my "Light" week for quads.

Leg press:

1X warm up, 4 X 50 @ 110kg, 1 X 20 @ 200kg

Leg extensions:

5 X 12 Pyramid from 40 kg right up to all the plates (Not completed due to sickness)

Lunges:

4 X 8 (each leg) 60kg dumbell (Not completed due to sickness)

Hamstring curls:

4 X 15 @ 35kg (I like this exercise light as it feels better)

Stiff Leg Dead Lift:

4 X 8 Pyramid (Not completed due to sickness)

Tricep pushdowns:

4 X 15 pyramid up to 50 kg

Single behind the neck extension

4 X 12 with a 12kg dumbell

Rope extensions

4 X 12 pyramid up to 30 kg

Skull crushers

4 X 10 pyramid up to 50 kg (cambered bar) (Not completed due to sickness)

*DIET*

Todays diet is another low carb day (low, low, med, low, low, med, high). And consists of:

6 egg whites, 1 banana

Protien shake (With water)

150g chicken, 40g brown rice

150g chicken, 40g brown rice

100 g tinned wild red salmon, 100g low fat cottage cheese

Protien shake (With water)

250g salmon fillets

+ my supplements and ECA

6 egg whites

*GEAR*

I have had a few people PM me with regards to what gear I am running. Well at the moment none!!!!!

However that is all to change VERY shortly (27-01-07), when I start my pre-contest cycle which will consist of:

750mg Test E PW

400mg Deca PW

35mg Dbol ED

20mg Nolva ED

This cycle will run for 8 weeks at which point (6 weeks out) I will change over to other compounds (Not 100% sure yet, but most likley prop / tren ace). You might be wondering why a bulker when I am pre-contest? The answer is simple: Get as big and full as possible while using diet / cardio to lose the fat.

Del


----------



## Ianm

Keep yer pecker up big guy, you may think you have shrunk but I can see you look better than you have ever looked. Early days mate and we both know we will get through this.

You might have been sick last night but you were still there and knocked yer pan in..... Focus is now on Wednesdays session - all good mate!


----------



## Delhi

Ianm said:


> Keep yer pecker up big guy, you may think you have shrunk but I can see you look better than you have ever looked. Early days mate and we both know we will get through this.
> 
> You might have been sick last night but you were still there and knocked yer pan in..... Focus is now on Wednesdays session - all good mate!


Hello stranger,

Incase you all dont know him here is Ian my partner in crime........LOL

We work in the same building and he has posted 4 times...................doh.


----------



## Ianm

You know me Del, never too much to say for myself. I will eventually post pics before and after of myself although I hardly ever take ma top off in front of you so a bit nervy of posting on the Board. Courage, vanity or maybe just a crapper..


----------



## Delhi

Ianm said:


> You know me Del, never too much to say for myself. I will eventually post pics before and after of myself although I hardly ever take ma top off in front of you so a bit nervy of posting on the Board. Courage, vanity or maybe just a crapper..


Moving temporarly off topic but I am glad Ian has started to post on this thread as it should give you all a better picture of whats happening to me during this prep (My perspective and his).

PS and belive me folks Ian is a BIG guy, he is just a looney.........:crazy:


----------



## 3752

Just to let the guys know Dells reall diet and training regime will start on the 27th of this month as i feel this would be an ideal lenght for a first time diet(14 weeks)...

Before the 27th del will use the carb cycling approach he has detailed as he feels at ease with it but at weekend he can eat a few cheats through the day....

Hid training regime will change when the real diet starts as i do tend to agree with what Tom has said i intended to change it this week but i have been struck down with a throaght infection and have not eaten any thing over 500cals or slept more than 3hrs each day since sat so not at full strength as you can imagine...

Dell keep it going mate and we will get you there in the end.....believe me you won't like the route


----------



## Littleluke

Excellent thread, I'll be keeping a close eye on this one. Get some up to date pictures on here Del. I think you'll do well! I think your best assett is your quads, they'l look killer.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Good luk with the prep dude! will be looking forward to the end results!


----------



## crazycacti

should be there on the day to see all the efforts of your hard work


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> Dell keep it going mate and we will get you there in the end.....believe me you won't like the route


Why does that statement worry me................LOL

I cant get any worse than bone dry chicken and (Cardboard) brown rice all day everyday.....................................can it?........................................................................it cant, surley not.


----------



## Littleluke

I imagin the first few weeks to be ok but when your been eating whats stated above for 8 weeks you'll soon change your mind state LOL! You'll see a fast food stand etc and start sweating LOL


----------



## Delhi

Littleluke said:


> I imagin the first few weeks to be ok but when your been eating whats stated above for 8 weeks you'll soon change your mind state LOL! You'll see a fast food stand etc and start sweating LOL


Yip I think thats the general consensus.....

Luke, am I right in saying that you intend to do a show soon????

Thought I read it somewhere.


----------



## matt p

Enjoying the thread mate, a useful insight into a first timers prep, as somewere in the futre i plan to take the leap myself i will be following this closley.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Littleluke

yes mate but bit worried when I cut up the gyno lump will become obvious. Also I want to do another cycle but is it really wise when I have sore nips still? bit depressed tbh.


----------



## 3752

this far out Del you should not be eating bone dry chicken get some low fat sauces i use Nandos and sprinkle some over for taste i do this up to 2 weeks out from the show...


----------



## hackskii

You need fat in your diet.


----------



## ah24

Littleluke said:


> yes mate but bit worried when I cut up the gyno lump will become obvious. Also I want to do another cycle but is it really wise when I have sore nips still? bit depressed tbh.


Is it a good idea you doing 2 cycles this close together anyway?

Did you put up a log or anything for your cycle?


----------



## 3752

hackskii said:


> You need fat in your diet.


he will have fat in the diet when he starts in 2 weeks, Del has settled on this current diet for the next two weeks to get settled into things but after that he is all mine


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> he will have fat in the diet when he starts in 2 weeks, Del has settled on this current diet for the next two weeks to get settled into things but after that he is all mine


Haaa haaaa

I have heard of the horrors of pre-contest dieting.

I dont have the balls to do that, well almost litterally

It takes a degree of dedication that few can do.

Good luck on the contest and good luck on the mentoring Paul.

Cheers


----------



## big

Good luck del. Sounds like you have the motivation to do well.


----------



## Ianm

Paul, Excuse my ignorance - What,s nandos?


----------



## 3752

Nando's is a restaurant chain that sell just chicken in different levels of sauces ranging from mild to very very hot they sell they sauces in the big supermarkets.....you can use these whilst dieting but sparingly...


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Medium carb day today:beer1: :lift:   :smoke:

I started going to the tan beds last night as they have a "Special winter deal" on at the moment (70p per min). So decided now would be a good time to kick start the tanning, I will gradually increase tanning all the way up to the show (Probs end up doing 15 mins ED....LOL). In addition to being medium carb day I am training chest and biceps tonight. I have lost around a stone in weight (2 weeks carb cycle), and this morning I could see quite alot of veins starting to appear on my left quad. Dont get me wrong they are not protuding from the leg but defo visable and "Waiting" to make thier appearance. I also have noticed cuts starting to appear in both legs (So overall I am happy with that).

I am looking forward (Gulp!!!) to Pscarbs diet and training, I love to change training up anyway and I know Paul knows his stuff diet wise (As do others).

I dont know how I will look come show time (Mr muscle kitchen cleaner LOL), but I WILL do this and become a more experienced trainer for it.

In keeping with my previous format here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

Feeling good today with a bit more energy this morning after cardio, I have been paranoid though at losing weight / size, I know that sounds irrational as the object of the diet is to lose weight but it REALLY hits your confidence watching yourself shrink............................

I can honestly say that if you are considering to do a show in the future be prepared for this.

Anyway, I am hoping my upcoming cycle will help a little and bring back a little of the lost volume (Not fat though).

Lastly, I *knew* I would have to be 100% dedicated to do this properly and I can tell you this show / diet / prep has now taken *complete* control of my life. I am VERY, VERY, VERY lucky to have an understanding wife as without her "Acceptance" of this I could NOT do this properly.

Bottom line here ppl is before you do your first show remember to tell your loved ones that you will not "Be around" for 14 weeks..................

All in all though feeling good today.

*DIET:* Today is medium day

6 eggs, 3 yolks protien powder

oats (I had ready brek, as ran out of the real stuff)

protien shake (With water)

150g Chicken / potato

200g mackrel

150g Chicken / potato

protien shake (With water)

250g Fillet steak, baked potato + cottage cheese

6 eggs, 3 yolks protien powder + 1 spoon casein

*TRAINING:*

Training chest and Biceps tonight (Full report tommorow)

*GEAR:*

Still the same, I am not on anything at the moment (Though it cant come soon enough).

I am however doing the ECA (If that counts).

Cheers

Del


----------



## ah24

Del, with your oats (or redi-brek) do you take it with water, or skimmed milk?

Looks good so far mate, keep it up


----------



## carpe diem

good luck del, i have mates who diet for comps and cut out the carbs etc and i feel for anyone doing so as it is tough, but i have every faith in you and feel you are mentally strong enough and determined to be able to carry it out, all the best bud,looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Captain Hero

I got a lot of respect for anyone who competes so good luck to you big guy!


----------



## Delhi

ah24 said:


> Del, with your oats (or redi-brek) do you take it with water, or skimmed milk?
> 
> Looks good so far mate, keep it up


Water mate.........................looks, feels and tastes like wallpaper paste..LOL


----------



## Littleluke

> Water mate.........................looks, feels and tastes like wallpaper paste..LOL


PMSL! I stir a scoop of mint choc whey into my porrige and it's lovely.


----------



## DB

Delhi said:


> Water mate.........................looks, feels and tastes like wallpaper paste..LOL


you'll get use to it mate!!

trust me i use to have it with milk before the diet and cant handle it now so i still use water!


----------



## RAIKEY

Del,....as it goes on, you'll learn to love the wallpaper paste (porridge with water) mucka,....

in fact i used to dream about it,......


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Time for another of my daily rants.................... (If these are to long and boring let me know please).

*First things first here*

I have been eating chicken breast and brown rice for the last couple of weeks. This dish has had NOTHING else added because I though I was not allowed any sort of condiment etc..........

That all changed yesterday when I realised that I could have a little "nando's" sauce. Que me rushing to Tesco's and buying some...LOL.

Well I can tell you I have now had 2 dishes with nando's and it is like heaven. So that has put a smile on my face . (Believe me, if you eat dry chicken and rice for 2 weeks you would feel the same).

The reason I mention this of course is to help educate anyone who intends on dieting like this in the future.........

On reflection though I can take the positve from my naivety by realising that if I was *prepared* to eat dry chicken and rice for 16 weeks (Which I was resigned to), I must have the balls and dedication to see this prep through properly. Just a thought.................albeit a good one.

Without further ado here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

I was extremely pleased with how I looked last night at the gym, I felt I looked bigger than these last few days and the tan helped out too. However this contest prep makes your emotions go up and down, because just this morning I was critical of myself again. I can handle this but it is harder than the diet I tell ya...........

Yesterday was medium carb day so energy wise I was sorted (And I was in a happy mood).

Sexual appetite has now decreased slightly, but I think this has more to do with being tired / having less enery than normal (Bring on the test LOL), rather than any hormonal stuff.

Overall though, still happy still in the "Ring"...................

*DIET:*

Low carb day today 

6 egg whites, half a scoop whey

Protein shake with water (BTW I use USN 100% Whey protien for anyone who wants to know)

150g Chicken, 40g brown rice (+ a little nando sauce)

150g Chicken, 40g brown rice (+ a little nando sauce)

150g Chicken, 40g brown rice (+ a little nando sauce)

Protein shake with water

2 salmon fillets

6 egg whites, half a scoop whey + 1 spoon casein (Casein from boots)

*TRAINING:*

Chest and Biceps (Wed)

Flat bench press 5X6

Pec dec 5X10

Incline bench 4 X15

Incline flyes 4X10

Dumbell preacher curl 4 X 12

Standing barbell curl 4 X 10

Close grip cable curls 3 X12

Concentration curls 4 X 10

Cardio is still the same. 6 days per week, 30 mins in the morning.

*GEAR:*

As per previous posts


----------



## 3752

Del i know we said that we was not going to really diet until the 27th but i do need to alter your low day mate...

Low carb day today

6 egg whites, 4 yolks

2 scoops Protein shake with water + 4 strawberries(BTW I use USN 100% Whey protien for anyone who wants to know)

150g Chicken, 50g brown rice (+ a little nando sauce)

200g Chicken, 25g almonds

150g Chicken, 40g brown rice (+ a little nando sauce)

2 scoops Protein shake with water + 4 strawberries

2 salmon fillets + veg

try this one mate.....


----------



## Delhi

I will do this Paul,

But 2 scoops protien would equate to 72g protien. Is this OK?

And strawberrys YEEEAAHHHHH HAAAAAAAAAA MMMmmmmmm


----------



## skizxi

why strawberries?


----------



## Delhi

skizxi said:


> why strawberries?


Dont know the exact reason, but I do know they are one of the few fruits allowed (Something to do with Low GI) in this diet.

BESIDES, I DONT CARE.....................................YIPPEEE I can eat a strawberry.

Pssst...dont question Pauls logic too much....he might decide to drop the strawberry's LOL

 Paul....


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> Del i know we said that we was not going to really diet until the 27th but i do need to alter your low day mate...
> 
> Low carb day today
> 
> 6 egg whites, 4 yolks
> 
> 2 scoops Protein shake with water + 4 strawberries(BTW I use USN 100% Whey protien for anyone who wants to know)
> 
> 150g Chicken, 50g brown rice (+ a little nando sauce)
> 
> 200g Chicken, 25g almonds
> 
> 150g Chicken, 40g brown rice (+ a little nando sauce)
> 
> 2 scoops Protein shake with water + 4 strawberries
> 
> 2 salmon fillets + veg
> 
> try this one mate.....


Hey Paul, I am glad you changed that around for him, in the absense of carbs you need a presence of fats.

Nice job adding in the whole eggs too.

Much better in my mind.


----------



## hackskii

skizxi said:


> why strawberries?


Strawberries along with all beries offer one of the lowest GI of any fruit, apples too.

Not to mention the high anti-oxidant properties associated with berries.

Plus they taste good.


----------



## 3752

Del i was not aware that the protein you are using contains so much per scoop so just the one scoop then 

Scott - i was not going to control Del's diet until the 27th due to me being ill and personal stuff at home but i am on the mend and the other stuff is getting better as well faster than i thought plus i couldn't stand by and see him suffer this far out  and yes you are bang on about the strawberries Scott...

if he thinks this is tough just wait until he sees the diet i have fr him for the 2 weeks after the 27th


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> if he thinks this is tough just wait until he sees the diet i have for him for the 2 weeks after the 27th


I am begining to detect a darker, more sadistic side to "Good ole Paul" here folks!!!! 

TBH I am *not* saying this is easy, but the addition of the stawberrys, almonds, veg and most importantly nandos has made this diet *MUCH* less of a chore.......................

Paul, your the man and I will do 100% as prescribed by you. I have even decided that foods I do not like will be consumed if you ask/and is needed!!!!

However, I am *NOT* about to tell you which foods I do not like (And encourage your sadistic tendency's). LOL

And Ianm (Cause I know you are saddistic)..............................*SHUT IT OR FEEL THE PAIN.*


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Time for my next instalment of "A day in the life of a first timer" LOL (Feels like I am a novelist here).

Not much has changed over the last day except slight modifications to the diet. As you know, I am happy with these (Temporary) modifications. I again attended the tan beds last night and went my weekly shopping, which has completley changed in nature (Much less choice, but a faster experience).

Which brings me to another subject, I want to discuss with you some of the cost of doing a first time show, as there is very little said about cost elsewhere (Again, this info is useful for the future competitors).

I estimate that a *weekly* average might consist of:

Protien / supplements = £30

Food = £60

Tanning = 12

Gear = Cant discuss this on board but you know what you pay!!!!

Gym membership £7

Other (Trunks, pro tan etc) = £10

So this costs in the "Region" of *£550 per month* to do, and with a 14 week prep you are looking at just under *£2000. *Now you might be thinking "Yeah, but I would need to buy food anyway so £60 is exaggerated". Not so, if like me you have a family you will find you eat "outwith" them. ie they eat thier usual foods and you are on the chicken / rice. So when I go shopping I spend just as much on the family as I ever did, THEN I need to buy all my stuff (£60). Again you might get your supplements / protien cheaper but not by much......................again look at the list and daily quantitys and work it out!!!

I am not trying to put anyone off here, mearly telling it like it is (For me at least).

It kind of makes you think though: All this money, all this hard work, all this dieting, all this sacrifice and all this commitment..............only for some idiot to say "Yeah but you cheated (Steriods)" or "Its not really a sport is it, more of a hobby"

OK enough rambling, here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

Feeling good today, as the tan, diet and progress is all happening. Plus its Friday and looking forward to training tonight.

Sex back on the radar as of this morning :blowme:

Not really much more to add than that.....................All good.

*DIET:*

As per Pscarbs instructions (With strawberrys..LOL).

Incidentally just to rub it in while I can: Where I live we have a plethora of berrys growing wild (Not at the moment though LOL). So I have blackberrys, rasps, strawberrys, gooseberrys you name it they are on tap for free all around us during late summer......infact my feezer if full of berrys (Smothie stuff). It is so good having this luxury of nature for free...

*TRAINING:*

Back and Triceps tonight (Heavy night) more info at next update.

*GEAR:*

As per previous posts

See you all next week

Del


----------



## 3752

dieting for a show is hard very hard but it should never be a chore...


----------



## hackskii

Sadistic?

Haaa haaaa, that is funny.


----------



## supercell

Del,

I am always in awe of people that decide to jump in and compete. I have nothing but admiration. You also sound like a grounded guy and will follow Pauls advice to the letter...this is very important.

Paul will make an excellent mentor for you and for this reason I will not question his judgement. His methods work but I am sure there will always be those little adjustments needed as he learns more about your body and how it reacts.

I wish you all the best in your preparation. You are about to embark on a life changing journey (you think I am joking). You will see the world from a very different place..some good, some bad. You will have those days where you feel euphoric and those where you will feel very lonely and down.

Just stick with it. The feeling you get when you are on that stage is the best feeling in the world (and it only gets better). First timers come off stage bouncing off the walls and its great to see. My first comp was an incredible mixture of emotions from real fear to the most incredible high, just typing this is making me smile.

Stay strong my friend.

J


----------



## Delhi

supercell said:


> Del,
> 
> I am always in awe of people that decide to jump in and compete. I have nothing but admiration. You also sound like a grounded guy and will follow Pauls advice to the letter...this is very important.
> 
> Paul will make an excellent mentor for you and for this reason I will not question his judgement. His methods work but I am sure there will always be those little adjustments needed as he learns more about your body and how it reacts.
> 
> I wish you all the best in your preparation. You are about to embark on a life changing journey (you think I am joking). You will see the world from a very different place..some good, some bad. You will have those days where you feel euphoric and those where you will feel very lonely and down.
> 
> Just stick with it. The feeling you get when you are on that stage is the best feeling in the world (and it only gets better). First timers come off stage bouncing off the walls and its great to see. My first comp was an incredible mixture of emotions from real fear to the most incredible high, just typing this is making me smile.
> 
> Stay strong my friend.
> 
> J


Very kind words and all so true.

Its great to see guys like yourself still looking in and supporting guys like me.

It gives me a little confidence boost to see posts like this............thanks!

Must admit the nerves are going to be mental nearer show time.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well I havd a delightful weekend, I ate crunchy nut cornflakes, cheese / ham roll and a bar of chocolate. Yummmmmm

Now you may be thinking "Thats him cracked then", *not* so...............

Paul has suggested that (Until the 27th) I carb rotate Mon-Fri and during the weekend "eat whatever I want". Well I did and it was great

The only problem with doing this is it feels like starting a diet all over again come Monday....LOL.

As is the norm now, I like to discuss a relevant topic with regards to this preparation that I have been thinking about, and that may help other in future.

Today I would like to talk about pill consumption...

Before I embarked on this "Journey" I knew I would have to take alot of tabs (Supplememts etc). I guessed it would be about a dozen pills per day. How wrong was I, here is a list:

12 Pro-plus

3 Asprin

9 Ephradine

1 nolva

3 dbol (When I start them)

2 Vitamin C

1 DHLA

2 Multi vitamin

3 BCAA

2 Omega 3

2 B6

3 Glucosamine

1 L-arginine

And then there is the powders LOL........................creatine/ glutamine / etc

So this little lot makes a total of 32 tabs LOL quite a bit more than my original estimate for sure. (I must note that only 3 of which are AAS).

Because of these amounts it is a *nightmare* trying to keep track of what tabs I have had / am due to take. Incidentally, I have been trying to obtain one of those pill box things that separate each day into compartments (The sort your gran would get from the docs). So if anyone has a spare and would like to help me out PM me....LOL

You might laugh here but it really is a pain trying to remember what tabs you have already taken.............do any other people have this same issue???????

OK enough small talk here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been in good mental health these past few days, if a little more irritable, but I am going to put this down to "Common cause" rather than anything specific.

I lost another inch from my waist which was good, and even better is the fact I seem to have not lost any size from arms etc at the same time.

The usual I look good / I look crap rollercoaster is going on but I have learned to ignore these thoughts as they only distract...............

*TRAINING:*

Friday night was back, triceps

Sunday was Delts / traps

*Friday:*

Deadlift (I managed to do a 220kg, so was pleased I had not lost too much strength).

Seated rows

Dumbbell rows

Behind neck pull-downs

Pushdowns

Rope skull crushers

Behind neck d/bell press

*Sunday:*

Side laterals

Seated d/bell military press

Standing smith press

Bent over d/bell

Single cable laterals

Dumbell shrugs

Behind back shrug (Smith)

*DIET:*

Weekend was not great from a diet perspective, but did wonders for my tastebuds....LOL

It was still high protien but also contained the foods mentioned above.

So if you need a true breakdown I did a low carb day diet with added luxury foods whenever I wanted.

I am however, back on a strict diet again till friday an dI intend to the same again until Monday, at which point I will be officially stating Pauls diet plan.

*GEAR:*

As per previous


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Time for another instalment of my log / diary.

Last night was quads / triceps and I must say it was a great workout with both quads and tri's being fully hammered (Details below).

A comment was made from a stranger in the gym last night, who asked: Are you going to compete?

This was good to hear, as I must now be looking more like a bodybuilder.....  (Either that or he heard me moaning about the diet LOL).

Again other comments have been made regarding my improving condition. My training partner was immpressed with the veins starting to appear on my quads, and other co-workers have said I am losing my "Baw heid" LOL (Round face).

I had a special treat last night for dinner................venison burgers.

I have a friend who hunt's and he always has at least 2 chest frezzers full of various game (Duck, venison, all sorts of fish, pheasant, poussin etc) it is all fresh and most fits in with a high protien diet, in addition to tasting excellent.

While I am on about food this is going to sound cliche but here we go:

I dont know if you are aware that Burns night is approaching, and as part of this traditional Scottish celebration haggis is normally eaten. So at the moment all the shops have haggis every where (Think turkey at Chrismas), and I *LOVE* the stuff. I actually found myself staring at one in my local tesco's recently dreaming about when my next cheat meal might be.........this was the first sign that I am defo on a diet.

Oh yeah my pics shall be posted up when the "Real" diet starts (Then at two week intervals thereafter).


----------



## 3752

when is Burns night mate??


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> when is Burns night mate??


Its this Thursday mate...........................dont worry its a low carb day and I AM sticking to it.

I know you will suggest otherwise but weekends (At the moment) are my cheat days.

I will buy a haggis and eat it Sunday....LOL


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team,

Had a really crap night last night, was having an argument with wife about nothing much (Usual monthly marrige blow out) and really, really found it hard to stick to the diet (I did though).

I sooooo wanted to eat pizza or something!!!

I believe it was the culmination of the second low carb day, the argument stressing me out and all the other "Sacrifice" that one has to make to succed in this game, that made me want to head for the fridge.

I need to be better prepared for this when it happens again, and advice for others would be to get in and keep a healthy state of mind.

Now things have not been *ALL* bad as I weighed in last night and realised I had lost another 2 pounds

My only concern now is that I am losing too quickly............(20 pounds)*?*

So I am now considering cutting back slightly on the cardio (30 mins ED at the moment), and even eating a little more protien. Though, as you know my entire diet is about to be shaked up with the introduction of PScarbs diet plan, so any changes I make now will only be for the next couple of days............

One thing is for sure though, the carb rotation diet *defo* worked wonders in shifting weight off me. And even though Paul's diet will be better suited to my prep, I feel the diet I used so far has at least gave me a sort of "Head start" on things. We will see how things pan out over the coming weeks.

Training chest / biceps tonight so looking forward to that. :lift:

Also looking forward to starting the cycle (Sat)


----------



## ah24

Sorry to hear about the argument with the missus mate, just ignore it..

Well done for sticking to the diet though! Also well done on the weight, i dont know if you are losing too quickly, but im sure Pscarb will sort this out


----------



## Delhi

ah24 said:


> Sorry to hear about the argument with the missus mate, just ignore it..
> 
> Well done for sticking to the diet though! Also well done on the weight, i dont know if you are losing too quickly, but im sure Pscarb will sort this out


LOL I am guessing you are not married yet!!! Ignoring only makes it into a full blown tear job with friends / family getting involved.

Nothing to worry about though she has told me "She loves me" LOL Anyone who is married knows where I am coming from here........


----------



## hackskii

Del, how many pounds a week have you been losing.


----------



## DB

dude first week u loose a **** load of weight which is mainly water... i wouldn't be too shocked to loose half a stone in the first week easy

then about 4lbs the next week then it should settle out to a nice steady rate


----------



## Delhi

hackskii said:


> Del, how many pounds a week have you been losing.


I have now settled a bit and the drastic losses have came to a halt I reckon about 3 pounds per week now.......

I am looking much better for it too......................

Much like DB has said major loss week 1 then 5 the second etc, etc


----------



## DB

Delhi said:


> I have now settled a bit and the drastic losses have came to a halt I reckon about 3 pounds per week now.......
> 
> I am looking much better for it too......................
> 
> Much like DB has said major loss week 1 then 5 the second etc, etc


its a wierd experience people like me,u &raikey....for tom/paul/james its not the same they are lean to start with...

i lost a stone and looked no real difference BF wise..

then u lose 1 lb and your like where did that cut come from another 1lb and same again.. very strange....

for me it went like this

12 weeks out : major weight loss not much noticed mirror wise

11 : as above

10-5: 8 lb loss not much change in appearence

4-3: noticable change 2lb drop

3-1: massive changes in appearence not much in weight loss


----------



## Delhi

Hey bro......I'm so glad I have you and Raikey to turn too.

I think you are right about PAul etc while they are more erxperienced and knowledgable, you guys are more "Raw" and can remember what it was like.

BTW did you do crazy stuff like nip into the work toilets to check out youyr quad separation??

I cant seem to stop doing it, my legs ARE going to be one of my best part (Well if the current situation is anything to measure by).

Cheers bro....


----------



## Littleluke

Can't wait to see some pics mate, sounds like you're on track to do well. best of luck!


----------



## Delhi

Littleluke said:


> Can't wait to see some pics mate, sounds like you're on track to do well. best of luck!


Cheers Luke,

Pics will be displayed soon enough.................................I actually cant wait to see the difference in the pics myself.


----------



## DB

Delhi said:


> BTW did you do crazy stuff like nip into the work toilets to check out youyr quad separation??
> 
> ....


No u wierdo i cant believe u do things like that? :tongue10: 

yeah damn right i did dude 

every wierd thing u do... (in regards to the prep not other things) me and raikey prob did at some point!!:beer1:


----------



## Delhi

DB said:


> every wierd thing u do... (in regards to the prep not other things) me and raikey prob did at some point!!:beer1:


Thats a concern LOL

I can see a new thread here:

Confessions of a first timer......................


----------



## hackskii

I personally dont think aggressive weight loss is a good thing outside the environment of AAS, even that id think the slower the loss the more lean muscle mass can be sparred.

When I first started dieting I lost 8 lbs my first week, then as said above it set itself at about week 2-3


----------



## LEWIS

great thread, will be printing it off at the end ready for my first time, keep it going - looks like you have a lot of support of the right people on here. (nice one guy's)

keep it up del


----------



## Delhi

Morning All,

Well the issues with the wife have well and trully been resolved........................see, I told ya it was nothing much!!!

So on to the important stuff:

Weight has maintained as I expected (Currently 14.4), so I think I am now over the dramatic loss stage and now have a reasonably lean body for paul to work with.

I am not the best at BF% but I would guess 11 - 12% the reason for this is I can see my abs / seratus coming through and I have now lost the love handles. (When I post the pics I am sure we will all have a better idea).

Last nights training session was excellent we totaly shocked both bicep and chest (What a pump!!!).

Which reminds me, I was going to ask a few of you if you noticed a better mind / muscle connection the leaner you get? I can feel a difference when working out now, with much better pumps. Is this normal?

Another thing I can now say for sure is I DONT LIKE CLEN...LOL

Man it gives me spasms, shakes, sore heads, sick feeling etc etc None of this is bad enough that it has becoma a problem, but it can be a pain when you are flexing and get lock jaw for your troubles................. 

As I have not done it these past couple of days here is the bones, I have added a new section to this called crazy stuff as there are some great things happening that make me smile (And I wouold like to record them):

*MENTAL STATE:*

Overall I have maintained a healthy, stable mind. Infact the longer I do this the more focused I am becoming. Most of the fears from getting small quickly are subsiding and I am thinking more and more like a bodybuilder. With a shirt on no-one would know I was a bodybuilder, however down at the gym with a vest and I can feel people looking.............LOL

*DIET:*

Yesterday was a medium carb day and consisted of:

6 eggs ((4 yolks) + half scoop of whey)

Bowl of Porrige

1 protien shake with water + 4 Strawberrys

150g chicken + half tin of potatoes + red apple

150g chicken + 25g almonds + *small* pot of jelly (Sugarfree) and 1 clementine

150g chicken + half tin of potatoes + red apple

1 protien shake with water + 4 Strawberrys

100g salmon + 200g smoked mackrel

I must point out that "normally" I dont have the jelly and clementine on med days but every one in the office was getting a big cake and I had to do something.

*GEAR:*

Still not started yet but only 2 more days till I do :beer1:

*CRAZY STUFF:*

Last night after the gym we went to the spa area for the usual chill out. Now there were 3 lovley ladies in the jaccuzzi (sp) 

But as is the norm now I started to shave (No not my face LOL), so there I was in the "Aroma room" shaving my legs and completley entranced in my own world............Suddenly I realise tee hee's and sniggers in the background so I had a look up only to see three lovley chicks quickly turn thier heads away. Obviously at that point I realised what the hilarity was about.......................me shaving LOL Sudden thoughts entered my mind and I quickly realised that they were all thinking "Look at thoses two p00fs in there". When it came time to leave the room I opened the door to be greeted with the 3 biggest smiles I have seen from a female in a LOOOOOONNNNNGGGG time:rolleyes: I just smiled back and walked out the exit. Sheer class and what a laugh.

Ah well, a day in the life ehhhhhh......


----------



## DB

dude your shaving yur legs already? lol u have 12 weeks yet!


----------



## Delhi

DB said:


> dude your shaving yur legs already? lol u have 12 weeks yet!


I was told to do it as early as possible to allow my legs time to get used to it?? :bounce:

I am also taking advice from the pros on this matter (Females), and they reckon they will have me in the smothest best kind of skin condition possible...........................something to do with a sugar mix?????


----------



## DB

man i shaved my legs with a razor twice the whole time! lol the saturdays before the comps

its too sore when it grows back

i kept my leg hair short with hair clippers so i could see progress but damn no razors!! lol

when do the pics come up?


----------



## Delhi

DB said:


> its too sore when it grows back
> 
> when do the pics come up?


This is the reason the experts tell me to do it now......... so that my skin is more addapted to it and less likeley to pimple, nick cut or rash.

They even have me down for a exfoliating body scrub thing to get rid of any matt patches from using the bottled tan. And have told me some great stuff about moisturiuser use before and after tanning..............who am I to argue?????

The pics go up in 2 weeks time........................


----------



## Littleluke

That must of looked so funny you shaving your legs LOL!

I can't wait to start my comp thread


----------



## Delhi

Littleluke said:


> That must of looked so funny you shaving your legs LOL!
> 
> I can't wait to start my comp thread


I am still smiling now Luke, I have promised that if we go in again and the same lassies are there, I am going to ask Ianm (Training Partner) "If he managed to get the KY jelly?

LOL


----------



## Littleluke

PMSL!!!!


----------



## LEWIS

were do you get nando's sauce? i whent to asda, sainsburye's, and somerfield - none have it, does it come in a jar like 'chicken tonight'?


----------



## Littleluke

Tescos mate. I got the piri piri bbq sauce and the peri peri ketchup.. SOOOO tasy!


----------



## LEWIS

typical, cheers luke


----------



## Delhi

LEWIS said:


> typical, cheers luke


You also get it in ASDA etc head for the isle with tabasco etc you will find it close by..............


----------



## LEWIS

cheers


----------



## ah24

And u can get it in sainsburys lol...i was going to get this lime and corriandor one from there.

Sounds like its all going well del, i slipped over next to pool with a load of fitties watching yesterday Was sooo embarassing!


----------



## Delhi

I reckon this board has contributed to nandos share price.................LOL

Link

http://www.nandos.co.uk/


----------



## hackskii

Hey Del, in case you didnt figure it out, big smiles from women are subtle ways of acceptance.

Don't be shy Del.


----------



## LEWIS

del go on ebay and type this item nr in.

pill box about £3 Wales Pill Box Item number: 290074797090


----------



## Delhi

hackskii said:


> Hey Del, in case you didnt figure it out, big smiles from women are subtle ways of acceptance.
> 
> Don't be shy Del.


Ha, ha

Its funny you mention that Hackski because I was disscusing this with some female work collegues. And when I got the smile it was not a usual female "Hi, I find you attractive" OR "Hi, I find you unattractive" smile, but more of a "Oh, hi we accept that your gay" sort of smile.

The work collegues have confirmed that this smile does indeed exist and is to be used soley for the purposes of gay men.

RALMAO


----------



## ah24

LEWIS said:


> del go on ebay and type this item nr in.
> 
> pill box about £3 Wales Pill Box Item number: 290074797090


Isnt Del Scottish?


----------



## LEWIS

oh well he wont mind as long as its not english!!!!


----------



## Delhi

LEWIS said:


> del go on ebay and type this item nr in.
> 
> pill box about £3 Wales Pill Box Item number: 290074797090


Ah ha thats the sort of thing I'm talking about.....

This is gonna be (another) embarasing moment for me, but I have never used ebay before I need to get some help from someone in the know.

Rep points for that


----------



## Delhi

LEWIS said:


> oh well he wont mind as long as its not english!!!!


Oh dear it had to come up sooner or later............................LOL


----------



## LEWIS

pm me your address i will order you one mate, call it a present you will prob get it in about a week or so


----------



## LEWIS

just ordered it straight to your address mate, its plain not to worry (no welsh flag on it) will just gloat when we beat you in six nations


----------



## Delhi

LEWIS said:


> just ordered it straight to your address mate, its plain not to worry (no welsh flag on it) will just gloat when we beat you in six nations


Good man,

As for the 6 nations....................dont think so.

PS I am not a rugby fan so dont expect *any* sort of inteligent conversation on the subject (Though for some strange reason most Welsh like rugby).


----------



## Littleluke

Dude just go into boots and ask for a pill box at the pharmacy counter. About £6..


----------



## crazycacti

tickets for the show....

any idea of the number/email/address? and times?

cheers in advance


----------



## Delhi

crazycacti said:


> tickets for the show....
> 
> any idea of the number/email/address? and times?
> 
> cheers in advance


Promoter is Steve Sinton

Phone # 01289 303505

As for times etc I dont as yet know...................


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team,

Time for the last instalment of my logs for a week.

I know that these logs are a wee bit long, but (Again) I am trying to cram as much info in here as I can to help myself and others now and in the future.

However, if you think these logs are too long tell me and I will cut them down a bit. Likewise, if you want to know more about a specific thing ask!!!!!

Well I ordered my entry forms yesterday so those should arrive soon (Let you know), and was asked "Which class will you be competing in sir" which brought things home a wee bit more (Exciting ).

This is officially the last day of my pre-pre-contest diet as I start Pscarbs on Monday (Weekend will be clean with a few cheats like haggis, and a turkish delight LOL). It is also the last day before I start my cycle which will consist of dbol, deca and Test E with nolva to contain water retention (Details are posted earlier), and I can tell you with the size loss this cycle will be VERY welcome  .

My training will also be mixed up as of next week (Details posted up soon), so all in all I have a strange sort of feeling happeing (Sort of like the quiet before the storm LOL).

OK here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

Overall I am still in a very good state of mental health, infact the improvements to my body has only amplified my good mental being. I feel the more cut I get the happier I am becoming.......I wonder if I will continue to improve in happiness the closer I get to being ripped, or will the diet (Or other variable) have a detrimental effect on my mind.......we will find out soon enough.

I must stress again though that *much* of how I am feeling is down to others (Such as my wife, and even ppl from this board) and without that support things would be MUCH harder.

*TRAINING:*

I will be doing back / Tri's tonight

Intention is:

4X10 pull ups

4X 8 bent over rows

4X12 cable pulleys

4X10 lat machine

4X10 Skull crushers

4X12 pushdown

4X10 behind the neck dumbell

4x to failure rope extensions

*DIET:*

Today is a low carb day (With a slight change due to no protien shakes ATM)

6 eggs (4 yolks)

1.5 smoked haddock (Replacing protien shake) + 4 strawberrys

150g chicken, 40g brown rice + couple of mushrooms + nandos

150g chicken, 40g brown rice + couple of mushrooms + nandos

150g chicken, 40g brown rice + couple of mushrooms + nandos

1.5 Smoked haddock (Replacing protien shake) + 4 strawberrys

300g fillet steak / small tin sweet corn

*GEAR:*

Nothing today, but start Sat

*CRAZY STUFF:*

This is from a few weeks back....

As you know I have started to tan at the sunbeds, and as it is so obvious to others people comment ie "Oh looking very tanned Del" etc etc Anyway one of my female friends said "I have some great pre-tan stuff you can have Del, it will really help your tan come along. But you have got to watch because it is so powerful you will only need half the time in the booth". I thought "Superb" and accepted this bottle of stuff (Cant remember the name), suffice to say that it was a tingle thingy.......

So there I am in the sunbeds putting this stuff on before I go into the booth and while tanning I am think: "This is sh1t, what was she going on about" well that all changed when I hit the fresh air.......................ARRRGGGGHHHHHHHH THE BURNING, THE PAAAAIIIINNNN.....HEEELLLLPPPP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Man it was so hot.

Anyway, as you do..... I decided to give my partner (Ianm) a wee shot of this stuff to see if he liked it, but I somehow forgot to mention the burning effect and the less time in the booth info (Now how did I forget to mention that  ), so I waited on him coming out of the booth...........and waited until eventualy this "Thing" appeared I say thing because it was glowing bright red and sweating like a monster.......LOL

The receptionist still talks to me about it to this day........LOL

He will have his revenge I know that.........................but it was funny at the time.LOL

*Anyway have a nice weekend all*


----------



## LEWIS

lol


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

cant w8 to see how u look after ur start ur contest diet man! post sum current pics


----------



## Delhi

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> cant w8 to see how u look after ur start ur contest diet man! post sum current pics


Pics will be posted in 2 weeks time...........................I PROMISE.

TBH I cant wait to see the difference myself, I know I have got leaner and I know I am have more definition..........but do I look better?????????

Like I say soon enough

PS I do have a reason for holding out.........................all will be clear soon though


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

I had a good weekend, managing to eat out at a birthday party dinner and still eat clean (Salmon and mussles), training was good and my cheat meal consisted of chinese and a mars bar LOL (So much for the haggis then??).

I also recieved the details from Paul regarding my new diet (See diet section). When I first saw the diet I was "Over the moon" as I *LOVE* meat and TBH I was getting a bit tired of chicken (I have been eating chicken for months BTW). It is only after a second glance the hidden diet became apparent.............................It is alomst *zero* carbs 6 days a week LOL.

Even still I think I will be just fine with the diet as I really do love meat.

I have also decided to post up my pics sooner than the suggested two weeks. This is to better record exactly what is happening week by week (Remember that officially this is week one of my prep).

Expect to see them in the next day or two...............as soon as I get some taken LOL.

*MENTAL STATE:*

My mood has continued to be stable over the last few days, and with the addition of meat into the diet this is likely to improve...........

*TRAINING:*

Quads / biceps tonight (*Heavy night*)

Smith squats 8 X pyramid to IRM

Leg press 4 X 15 with the whole stack

Leg extensions 4 X 12 with whole stack (2 sets of these are singles)

Hamstring curls 4 X 12

Dumbell lunges 4 X 8 30kg d/bells

Barbell curls 4 X 10

Preacher d/bell 4 X 12

Alternating d/bell curl 4 X pyramid to 1RM

Concentration curl 3 X 10

30 mins cardio (Cross trainer)



*
*

*
**DIET:*

Meal 1:

8 whole eggs

1g Vit C

1 multi-Vit

2 fish oil caps

Meal 2:

One and Half scoops of USN Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water.

Meal 3:

8 oz. of lean meat with large bowl of lettuce/cucumber/tomatoes with 1 Tbsp Olive oil and vinegar

1g Vit C

2 fish oil caps

Meal 4:

8 oz. lean meat with 25g serving of cashews or Almonds.

Meal 5:

One and Half scoops of USN Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water

1g Vit C

2 fish oil caps

Meal 6:

8 oz. lean meat with 25g serving of cashews or Almonds

1g Vit C

1 multi-Vit

2 fish oil caps

Follow the above diet Sunday through Friday on Saturday have the following diet

Breakfast

100g Oats, 50g Banana & 2 scoops Extreme Protein

1g Vit C

1 multi-Vit

2 fish oil caps

Meal 2, 3 & 4

Divide the below ingredients into 3 equal servings 1 serving per meal

Carbs:

160g rice (dry), 400g sweet potato (uncooked weight)

Protein:

600g Chicken or Turkey

With each meal - 2 fish oil caps

Meal 5

Eat whatever you want.

Meal 6

Eat whatever you want.1g Vit C

1 multi-Vit

*GEAR:*

Started the d/bol and nolva on Sat with first deca / Test E shot tonight

30mg dbol ED

25mg nolva ED

750mg Test E EW

400mg Deca EW

*CRAZY STUFF:*

Well this is a classic..........

Incase you dont know I *LOVE* chocolate, infact when I am not dieting I probably keep cadbury in business LOL. Now as you cause I am preping I am not allowed my vice. However there is a window of opportuinity on the satuarday night when I am allowed a cheat meal.

Now all week there was a crunchie under my tv stand (Kids put it there), and every time I sat in the livingroom I could hear it calling me LOL

It sat there with its nice golden shiny foil wrap teasing me to open it and blow the diet, but I restrained myself with the promise that come Satuarday I will have my revenge LOL

Well Satuarday came and after my chinese I though "Right ya bass youre all mine now..............." only to realise it was not there. I said to wife "Where is the crunchie that sat there all week" only to be told "Oh the kids ate it" ARRRGGGHHHHHHHHH this was followed up by a strop, and me dashing out the door to get a crunchie late on satuarday night. I must have seemed like a junkie at the cash desk only to be told they were out of stock.....FCUK. In the end I opted for a mars bar and devoured it like a kid deprived...

Cheers

Del


----------



## 3752

it must be pointed out that this diet that del is following is for the initial 2 weeks of his prep after which he will use a carb cycling method over a 7 day period.

I use this type of diet on all those i prep for the first time as it allows me to observe how they react to low carbs...


----------



## Delhi

Oh yeah,

a wee tip for ya all:

If you like carbonated (Fizzy) drinks but are on a diet try these:

Tesco 1000mg vitamin C Effervescent tablets

Just drop 1 in a cup of water and it tastes (Almost) like fanta. Sort of fizzes up like jaaps health salts.

Plus you get 1g of Vit C Superb


----------



## LEWIS

asda ones are similler taste also.

you can buy an american drink called 'gaterade' it coms as powder and has no suger (any flavour aswell) ive never had it but heared good things about it


----------



## 3752

yes but it contains carbs


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> yes but it contains carbs


What does PAul??

The effervescent stuff or the gaterade.

I am sure it must be gatorade, as I have checked mine and they dont mention carbs at all.

They do contain phenylalanine though


----------



## LEWIS

ok - maybie not good then, sry


----------



## crazycacti

crystal light might be the think your thinking of lewis - i've got a small amount of some pink grapefruit one - its a good pick me up when dieting, but then there is also sugar free jelly... and my recent saviour... pickled onions! (cheers big pete  )


----------



## 3752

Gatorade Del....

Chrystal light is awesome and definatly the best thing you can have when dieting i am just gutted that you cannot buy it in the uk....


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Where can you get the cystal light? and think theres one called kool aid you can get on ebay


----------



## LEWIS

yes crystal light, ive heard you can buy it on the net i will try and get the web adress for you from the gym tonight


----------



## hackskii

Crystal light is the cheapest stuff you can buy, tasts pretty damn good too.

You can buy almost any size you want.


----------



## supercell

All looks to be going well.

My only concern is that you are chronically over training some of your bodyparts. You seem to have about 12-16 sets for tri's and the same for bi's. Way too much IMHO. Personally I would recommend 6-8 sets (about half what you are doing. Your body is in a fine balance at the moment, the last thing you want is to go seriously catabolic.

Speak to Paul and see what his views are on this, as I dont know if he is helping you with the 'training' part of the prep.

regards

James


----------



## Delhi

Cheers James,

I have been told from both Paul, Tom and now yourself. I intend to change things up as of Monday.

OK, I am going to post up a couple of pics..........

*REMEMBER * that "officially" I am only 2 days into the diet.


----------



## Delhi

Legs:


----------



## Delhi

Most muscular:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Legs are Lookin good bro, and i can se ur waist has shrunk! keep it up dude!


----------



## Delhi

Front Bi:


----------



## Delhi

What do you guys think my BF% is. I reckon 11-12% (But I am no expert)

My current stats are 14.4 stone (In the buff LOL)

5ft 7


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

im not expert but id say 12-11%, any lat shots


----------



## Delhi

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> im not expert but id say 12-11%, any lat shots


No lat shots at the moment Ash, but I will take some over the weekend.

TBH these ones are crap and do not really do me justice, they were taken in my back room and the light is very bright etc.


----------



## LEWIS

ITS COMING ALONG MATE CAN SEE HUGE BF DIFERENCES BETWEEN THOSE AND YOUR AVIATOR PIC, MUCH BETTER NOW. did your pill box arrive mine came friday, i ordered the welsh one it was bloody tiny about enough room for one day not a week. lol keep it up


----------



## Delhi

LEWIS said:


> ITS COMING ALONG MATE CAN SEE HUGE BF DIFERENCES BETWEEN THOSE AND YOUR AVIATOR PIC, MUCH BETTER NOW. did your pill box arrive mine came friday, i ordered the welsh one it was bloody tiny about enough room for one day not a week. lol keep it up


Yes, I forgot to mention that. The pill box arrived and has been put to immediate use. The compartments are a little small but I manage to squeeze em in....LOL

As mentiooned, I hope to repay the favour one day.

Cheers


----------



## DB

your prob abit higher than 12% at the mo dude but no need to worry you will be fine u have dropped alot of BF&water already


----------



## Delhi

DB said:


> your prob abit higher than 12% at the mo dude but no need to worry you will be fine u have dropped alot of BF&water already


Cheers Baz,

Like I said this is really only day 2 of the diet, so just above 12% is not too bad (I think I am reasonably on course).

It will be interesting to see what happens over the next 2-4 weeks. By that time the deca and test will have kicked in and I will be leaner still  .

The important thing for me here is to keep focused, keep motivated and keep losing the weight.


----------



## romeo69

Big difference from ur first pics, keep it up and u'll come in spot on.


----------



## ah24

Wow, well done mate can see changes already - very good considering you are only really 2 days in..

Keep it up


----------



## Littleluke

Man your legs are going to look awesome. As for bodyfat I'd say 13%ish! But looking ace, I'm 12% at the moment. Nice work Paul


----------



## DB

Delhi said:


> Cheers Baz,
> 
> Like I said this is really only day 2 of the diet, so just above 12% is not too bad (I think I am reasonably on course).
> 
> .


yeah i'd say your on course mate...


----------



## hackskii

Id guess 14% myself.

Damn the legs are looking very good, your waist has shrunk alot.

You got nice looking legs Del....


----------



## supercell

What does is matter what your BF is. Go by the mirror my friend, they dont ask you your % on stage!!

You've got bags of time so chill and go with the flow. You look around the same as I was when I started my diet last year and I was 18%!!! The best way is mirror tho' and also skin fold measurements to check you are losing and the mirror isn't telling porkies. The best ones are 'Harpenden' calipers. Expensive at about £170 but I am sure you know someone with a pair to check you over once in a while. I used to have my skinfolds done every 1-2 weeks.

Your well on target and that's all I wanted to say. Keep up the good work!

J


----------



## robdog

Mate you should be well proud you have come along way already.

I have lots of admiration for you mate it takes alot to put your body through this but you will reap the rewards in the end mate.

Best of luck.


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team,

First of all I would like to thank everyone who is posting, your comments are well recieved. And believe me, one of the things that you need when undertaking something like this is encouragement.

As far as my body is concerned, I am under no illusions here.......I know I am not going to come in massive (Infact, I just might be the smallest guy onstage LOL). But I do not see size as the main player here....................for me it is about condition, proportion, symmetery etc.

Dont get me wrong I intend to come in as big as I can, but condition is my goal. Take a look at Andrew Merrifield (In this months flex), he is the same height as me and his contest weight is 10st 4 (So obviously not a HUGE guy), but his condition is sublime............defo something to aspire to IMO.

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been on the rollercoaster again, these past 2 days so ups and downs. Thinking I look OK then thinking I look total crap. I am not sure what has caused this slight change in mood, it may be the diet but I am happy overall with the current diet plan. I also cant rule out the emotions of gear use starting to take effect.

However, I am in cruise control as far as my plans go, I seldom crave foods now and I am now totally focused on the task at hand.

Still hanging in there..................................................

*DIET:*

As previously posted: Pscarbs initial diet plan.

The only thing that I asked about was the eggs in the morning, Paul told me not to drink them, which is what I was doing.

Other than that the diet is OK (Better than the bone dry chicken one LOL)



*
*

*
**TRAINING:*

Chest and Biceps tonight:

Incline chest press 5X5

Pec dec 4 X 10

Flat dumbell press 4 X 10

Flat flyes 4 X 12

Maybe a couple of sets of press ups

Barbell curls 4 X 10

Preacher dumbell curl 4 X 12

Concentration curl 4 X 10

*GEAR:*

As per previous posts, only thing to add here is the dbol is making me ravenous, and I think I have put on a little water with them also.

*CRAZY STUFF:*

This is not really a funny but is interesting and rather "Surreal" at the same time. And it reflects on one of the positives a bodybuilding lifestyle offers.

I am refering to the "Star" treatment some people afford me.......

For example when I go to my local Tesco's I am usually confronted by a few of the staff (They train at the same gym as me), and these people are genuinley happy that I have a few moments to speak to them. They usually ask things like "How do I lose weight", or "How do I grow this" etc etc it is REALLY nice to get a little praise like this and it makes me wonder how much attention guys like Paul, Tom, James etc get from the general public.

Even in my place of work I have become the health / diet / fitness guru requently getting E-mails / requests from co-workers asking for assistance.

So while I am not a super-star, bodybuilding has allowed me to have at least have a *little* taste of fame.................................NICE.

I am sure most of you all have had this same feeling to a lesser or greater degree.

Del


----------



## hackskii

That seems like alot of volume to me.

Id be thinking during dieting you would have to back off on the volume some.

But I may be wrong here.

I notice I get bigger and stronger with less volume and more time off.

Maybe one of the competitors can comment one way or another.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

I am going to skip the usual post today as:

1. I cant be ersed

2. Nothing much hs changed sinse yesterday.

I am feeling tired today (even though I had a reasonable sleep), I think it is down to diet (Zero carbs), slight burnout from cardio and generally running around like crazy......................

I wanted to speak more about the diet today, as when I previously looked through these sort of threads most of the time I wanted to know what was being eaten, and sadly that information was not always easy to find.

So you all know what I am eating at the moment but there are a few other bits of information I have not yet coneyed.

Such as meal 4 I usually have hamburgers (Yes hamburgers). Basically I get Tesco Good for you extra lean mince (<5% fat) add a little salt, pepper and mixed herbs (I mean a little) mash it into a ball and shape like a hamburger. Cook em in the foreman and they are just lovely.......you see it does not have to be *ALL* bad when dieting. Likewise, when you get bored of hamburgers you can make meatballs. Using the same method as above but instead of shaping into hamburgers make golfball size balls. Stick em in the oven for 35 mins at 180 and there you go.

Another thing which has suprised me diet wise is how fast my cravings for chocolate, crisps etc has faded.

Before the diet I would have bet you money that these foods would be the one's I crave. But amazingly I dont (Well not too much LOL). It is actually stuff like a glass of milk (WTF), and I am even looking forward to my oats, banana, whey and rasins on satuarday (*Serious* WTF). I assume that these cravings have come about due to my body needing carbs?????

Anyway cheers for now....................


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> **CRAZY STUFF:*
> 
> This is not really a funny but is interesting and rather "Surreal" at the same time. And it reflects on one of the positives a bodybuilding lifestyle offers.
> 
> I am refering to the "Star" treatment some people afford me.......
> 
> For example when I go to my local Tesco's I am usually confronted by a few of the staff (They train at the same gym as me), and these people are genuinley happy that I have a few moments to speak to them. They usually ask things like "How do I lose weight", or "How do I grow this" etc etc it is REALLY nice to get a little praise like this and* it makes me wonder how much attention guys like Paul, Tom, James etc get from the general public.*
> 
> Even in my place of work I have become the health / diet / fitness guru requently getting E-mails / requests from co-workers asking for assistance.
> 
> So while I am not a super-star, bodybuilding has allowed me to have at least have a *little* taste of fame.................................NICE.
> 
> I am sure most of you all have had this same feeling to a lesser or greater degree.
> 
> Del


The reception I get is mixed. People who are 'in the know' are always very complimentary and ask a lot of advice (as my PM's show)

The GENERAL public however can be quite cruel with their words. Walking down my local High St, I often get 'Steroids' shouted out to me and people looking and staring all the time, esp in shops. My wife picks up on it more than me because I just ignore it.

They normally start by pointing and nudging their friend. On a few occassions I have just stared at them and thrown them a double bicep and they soon look away.

My wife gets very protective and has gone up to people before who have been commenting on my physique and told them a few home truths (Go girl)

I said on another site, I actually prefer it now when I am off the gear and look fairly normal in a shirt, the problems really manifested themselves late last year when I had just competed and my condition was still there at 14st 7lbs at 5'4" tall. 20" arms are hard to hide and that is when the comments really started flying and normally started with the 'F' word and finished with their mouths hanging open catching flies!!

Anyway keep up the good work fella and just think 'condition'. Its all an illusion on stage, the more ripped you are the bigger you will look and its also comforting knowing that you will make nearly all your competitors look fat!

J


----------



## Delhi

Cheers James,

I am really glad ppl like yourself find the time to bother about the "New guy".

Anyway, I have been asked repeatedly about my current training routine so here it is (Word):

This routine is about to be changed (Overtraining), as soon as I know the details I will post it.

Trainng split.doc


----------



## supercell

Delhi said:


> Cheers James,
> 
> I am really glad ppl like yourself find the time to bother about the "New guy".


Hey Del,

I'll always find the time to support anyone who takes this amount of time constructing his/her journal.

Seasoned competitors such as myself can still learn from guys like you. It maybe just something little that you do in your diet to help you through the toughest points or exercises you do during the dieting phase or even the drug and supplement combinations you employ.

All these things help build up an important profile and bibliography of contest prep that we can all use and dip into if we need to.

So keep up the good work my friend and keep your eyes and ears open around you. You will never stop learning about your body and how other's react. It's one thing that makes this sport so special.... knowledge is power and this is something we can use to our best effect when on stage with others and ultimately be victorious not just in competition but also daily with our very own personal battles we endure.

J


----------



## Tinytom

Delhi said:


> *and it makes me wonder how much attention guys like Paul, Tom, James etc get from the general public.*
> 
> *
> *


Like James said normally people just stare, I get a few idiots in my club saying stuff about gear but then I've always got the option to throw them out if I want to LOL.

In the street I dont normally get things shouted at me like James so I'm glad that I dont live near him.

TBH it doesnt really bother me that much because most of the haters are

1. Fat

2. Ugly

3. Stupid

Or all 3.

When I do get these comments I have a standard response which includes the above facts. Then I look them up and down and say 'Thanks for ticking all the boxes'

TBH people who throw insults at me dont deserve politeness but I never slap people up for saying it as this confirms the 'roid rage' thing, beating people with words hurts a lot more than a punch.


----------



## skizxi

well done del..looking loads better all round. Keep it up mate


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

I have that Friday feeling today and I am really looking forward to carbing up tommorow:lift:

I have been 100% strict with the diet and am now getting a little sick of sirlion etc (Though I could do it for many weeks yet if needed). TBH I think the trick with the diet is all in the mind. I have convinced myself to eat for performance not for pleasure. And so far this mentallity is paying off.

On another note, I have completed and returned my entry forms. And I must say there was a little bit of "WOW this is really happening" when I done so. Which will probably explain why I am now thinking: "Sh1t, only 11 weeks to go".

I detect the first sign of nerves here team..........(I can handle it LOL )

OK here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been a little more emotional latley, considering how all this preparation is affecting my "real" life. It has made me really put the effort in with my family when I get the time (Which is not much BTW). Other than that I am feeling very focused and determined to do what needs doing. I am now *desperatley* wanting to see more results as the more lean I get the better I look (Which is driving my ambition even more). I suspect this is how all bodybuilders think when dieting down............

*TRAINING:*

Back and triceps tonight (With 30 mins cardio at end)

Deadlift

T bar rows

Close grip pulldowns

Other back machine (Dont know what it is called:crazy: )

Close grip bench

pushdowns

behind the neck dumbell (Heavy)

*DIET:*

Still the same as per Pscarbs plan, though instead of having beef medalions last night I had lamb (Tesco extra lean good for you lamb BTW).



*
*

*
**GEAR:*

Still a few weeks before proper initiation, but the dbol is making me ravenous, and I think I have put on a little water from them.

Test E and deca is "Brewing in the pot" LOL

*CRAZY STUFF:*

Right this is just from a few days back, and still makes me smile

As you may know my training partner is also a co-worker (Different department) and he has commited to doing this diet alongside me (Which he has stuck to BTW and he is a top man for doing so).

But as is normal in a diet situation you tell everyone about it and Ianm is no exception to this rule, so a few days back I learned that his department was due a "Cleanliness audit" by an external audit team. I though here was a chance for a wee giggle LOL.

So in my devious mode I went to the shops and bought a big roll of jaffa cakes (His favourite snack), and while he was out of office I sneaked them into a discrete but findable spot near his desk.

The audit team came in and of course one of the things they found was the jaffas. At this point no-one was aware of the audit findings as that would be announced later. Well you can imagine the scene when the announcement was made to the whole department (Around 12 people) that the score was low due to jaffas being located at his desk. His face was a picture and everyone instantly turned and looked at him.

His only futile responce was "There no mine"........followed by everyone laughing. In the end he sussed it was me who placed them, and we had a good laugh about it.

Oh yeah and remember the shaving incident (3 lovely ladies)?????

Well I was told on Wednesday night by the gym staff, that a "Complaint" had been made regarding shaving in the spa.........and it is now banned LOL.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

I have that Friday feeling today and I am really looking forward to carbing up tommorow:lift:

I have been 100% strict with the diet and am now getting a little sick of sirlion etc (Though I could do it for many weeks yet if needed). TBH I think the trick with the diet is all in the mind. I have convinced myself to eat for performance not for pleasure. And so far this mentallity is paying off.

On another note, I have completed and returned my entry forms. And I must say there was a little bit of "WOW this is really happening" when I done so. Which will probably explain why I am now thinking: "Sh1t, only 11 weeks to go".

I detect the first sign of nerves here team..........(I can handle it LOL )

OK here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been a little more emotional latley, considering how all this preparation is affecting my "real" life. It has made me really put the effort in with my family when I get the time (Which is not much BTW). Other than that I am feeling very focused and determined to do what needs doing. I am now *desperatley* wanting to see more results as the more lean I get the better I look (Which is driving my ambition even more). I suspect this is how all bodybuilders think when dieting down............

*TRAINING:*

Back and triceps tonight (With 30 mins cardio at end)

Deadlift

T bar rows

Close grip pulldowns

Other back machine (Dont know what it is called:crazy: )

Close grip bench

pushdowns

behind the neck dumbell (Heavy)

*DIET:*

Still the same as per Pscarbs plan, though instead of having beef medalions last night I had lamb (Tesco extra lean good for you lamb BTW).



*
*

*
**GEAR:*

Still a few weeks before proper initiation, but the dbol is making me ravenous, and I think I have put on a little water from them.

Test E and deca is "Brewing in the pot" LOL

*CRAZY STUFF:*

Right this is just from a few days back, and still makes me smile

As you may know my training partner is also a co-worker (Different department) and he has commited to doing this diet alongside me (Which he has stuck to BTW and he is a top man for doing so).

But as is normal in a diet situation you tell everyone about it and Ianm is no exception to this rule, so a few days back I learned that his department was due a "Cleanliness audit" by an external audit team. I though here was a chance for a wee giggle LOL.

So in my devious mode I went to the shops and bought a big roll of jaffa cakes (His favourite snack), and while he was out of office I sneaked them into a discrete but findable spot near his desk.

The audit team came in and of course one of the things they found was the jaffas. At this point no-one was aware of the audit findings as that would be announced later. Well you can imagine the scene when the announcement was made to the whole department (Around 12 people) that the score was low due to jaffas being located at his desk. His face was a picture and everyone instantly turned and looked at him.

His only futile responce was "There no mine"........followed by everyone laughing. In the end he sussed it was me who placed them, and we had a good laugh about it.

Oh yeah and remember the shaving incident (3 lovely ladies)?????

Well I was told on Wednesday night by the gym staff, that a "Complaint" had been made regarding shaving in the spa.........and it is now banned LOL.


----------



## Ianm

Honestly Del the Jaffas were not mine - although I will be honest and say that when I picked them up off the floor I really did struggle to let them go!

God I could murder a Jaffa Cake!


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well its been a good weekend, with me being really busy with 101 things....

I have stuck *100%* to the diet and I must say Saturday was brill (Re-feed day), the potatoes were just yummy and for my cheat meals (5 and 6) I had a double quarter pounder from McDonalds(Meal 5), and a chinese and mars bar (Meal 6).......LOL

Friday night was when I really felt the diet "bite" though, I think it was because I knew I was so close to carbing up again. As mentioned though I stuck to it.

Saturday is a distant memory now though (its amazing how quick it has passed), so onwards and upwards with this weeks diet.

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have remained in a good positive mood overall, but I find myself caught in some sort of "tunnel vison" thing........

Not sure if this is diet related but I do seem to be blocking out emotions more and just focusing on the task at hand (Contest). My only fear from this at the moment is the adverse effect it may be having on my social / family life.........I now trully know what sort of commitment it takes to be a competitive bodybuilder. THIS IS NOT A SPORT OR A HOBBY, IT IS A LIFE CHOICE.............

*TRAINING:*

As of tonight my training is being changed. I now intend to do the following:

*Mon* - Chest/Biceps (30 mins cardio)

*Tues*-off

*Wed* - Quads/Hams/Calves - finish this session with walking lunges...(30 mins cardio)

*Thurs*-off (30 mins cardio)

*Fri-* -Shoulders/Triceps/Calves (30 mins cardio)

*Sat*- (1 hour posing + abs)

*Sun* - Back/Rear Delts/Traps (30 mins cardio)

4 exercises for large bodyparts and 3 for small ones. 4 sets per exercise...

*DIET:*

Diet is as previous posts, now into second week of diet plan

*GEAR:*

As per previous posts

*CRAZY STUFF:*

Right this one *is* silly and is totally crazy.................

Because of the diet, when one goes to the loo it can be REALLY hard to push out a turd (High protien zero carb diet). LOL

Dont get me wrong all functions are working well but you need to have a wee bit more patience and a wee bit more effort.

Anyway on Saturday (Before I went for a shower) I was sat on my loo pushing like a mad man and I happened to glimpse myself in the mirror.......

*WTF* the veins were actually popping out from my delts, traps, biceps and chest..................this was the most unbelievable sight I have seen guys.

This "Discovery" had me posing in a whole new fashion for the next couple of hours, to the point that I can now get vascular at will (Without the need for a loo LOL)

Infact next day at the gym I called Ianm over to show him this new trick, and he too was amazed at how vascular I became when I did this. So for my next pics I think I should include at least one photo of my new "Flexing" style.

That is of course if I dont burst a blood vesel first................................


----------



## ah24

Sounds like its going well Del!

That vein poppin on the toilet is some funny sh!t...get it?

OK ill stop with the lame jokes


----------



## Littleluke

LOL man that's funny.. Hopefully you don't look like you're trying to curl one out in "your new flex" lol


----------



## Delhi

LOL we had a luagh about it in the gym.......................and Del takes to the stage with his props...................whats this a loo..............................RALMAO


----------



## hackskii

Delhi said:


> Because of the diet, when one goes to the loo it can be REALLY hard to push out a turd (High protien zero carb diet). LOL
> 
> Dont get me wrong all functions are working well but you need to have a wee bit more patience and a wee bit more effort.
> 
> Anyway on Saturday (Before I went for a shower) I was sat on my loo pushing like a mad man and I happened to glimpse myself in the mirror.......


Couple of things, dont push, that is not good.

Dehydration can cause constipation.

But in all actuality you need some fiber.

Something low carb.

You could add something like green beans, asparagus, something like even psyllium seed husks.

Fact of the matter most low carb higher fat high protein diets cause consitpation.

Adding fiber will rid you of this little problem.

but dont push to where you get vains popping out, that is way overkill.:axe:

You will get hemmeroids(sp) or something else.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

A couple of pics from last night........................


----------



## Delhi

2nd


----------



## LEWIS

awsome del


----------



## Delhi

Must be noted that these pics are when doing my new found "Flex" method LOL

I am still smooth overall and still require LOADS of work.

Just thought I would show you all the veins I was talking about...LOL


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Since it is Friday and it has been a few days since the last update I will give you all a detailed report.

Well I have now been on Pscarbs initial 2 week diet for 2 weeks and as you might already know this consisted mainly of lean meat (Mostly sirlion and fillet). The 2 week diet was designed to quote: "Blow away the cobwebs".

When I first recieved the diet and saw that it contained mostly meat I was delighted (Carnivore LOL). And one of my initial reactions was YEEEESSSSSS I can do this *easy*. But, like a rubix cube it looked easyer than it actually was to do.

I did stick to the diet *100% *though, and I have managed to come through to the other side.

One of the reasons that it was so harsh was because even though you are eating loads of meat etc it is virually zero carb for 2 weeks..........this is fine for the first 4-5 days but soon after it hits you *HARD*. Man if you have ever had to do squats, presses, extensions, lunges, SLDL, ham curls, calf raises, seated and standing. with NO ENERGY you will know what I am saying here LOL.

So to say i am looking forward to a carb rotation is an understatement!!!!!(Even 40g of carbs sounds alot to me LOL)

Right now those porrige oats with water (Wallpaper paste) sound *delicious *(RAIKEY or DB told me I would come to love em, and they were right LOL)*.*

I officially start phase 2 of Pauls diet on Sunday......I will post up the details as soon as I have them.

Overall, the cobwebs were blown away alright...............I lost another 6 pounds, but I now feel *REALLY* small and still smooth , though I am told that this is because I am totally carb depleted (Muscle fullness).

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have continued to fall into this "Tunnel vision" thinking, my life at the moment being completley filled with one goal. I did however get the chance to speak to my wife regarding my concerns of how this is affecting our relationship, and to her *TOTAL* credit she is a star and said she knows I need to do this and if I want any help or want her to do anything more just to ask (She loves me LOL). This conversation really gave me a wee mental boost and again for anyone contemplating doing this sort of thing BELIEVE me you will need an understanding partner (I now see her as my biggest supporter).

While I am on the subject of praise; Again I must also thank my training bro (Ianm), he is *top* dollar and seems to be as possesed as I am with regards to diet / training. Also all you guys and of course *Pscarb* (Who has to put up with my moaning PM's LOL).

*TRAINING:*

I have changed the training around to Pscarbs recommendations...TBH there is not much difference between sets / reps. Only real difference would be frequency of body parts, and different days for legs etc. (Details have been previously posted?????)

*DIET:*

As per previous posts......but all is about to change on sunday (Phase 2 for 4 weeks)

*GEAR:*

Off the dbol as of tommow, continue to use Test E / deca (Previous posts)

*CRAZY STUFF:*

To finish off this update I would like to give you a wee laugh that happened only yesterday:

As you would expect most people in my work know that I am dieting, and as such I get asked about progress etc

So when one female in particular realised I had before / after pictures she asked me to mail them to her........(Pic that was sent below).

Now I sent the picture thinking she would say WOW what an amazing difference you look buff etc etc here is teh (Telephone) responce

Female: Hi Del just looked at your pic

Me: Well what do you think?

Female: Which one is the improvement?

Me: Ehhh, what do you mean.......

Female: I take it teh one without the veins is after the diet?

Me: ehhhh.........naw

Female: You mean you are actually going for the veins..............?

Me: Of bloody course they are "Mental"

Female: Oh no, you are crazy why would you want to look like that?

Me: I dont I want to look even more mental

Female: ohhhhhh

This was followed by a 20 sec silence

Then...

Me: Bwwwwwaaaahhaaaahhaaaaaaaaaa

Female: you are crazy Del bye.

So there you go its official females do NOT like vascularity.

Maybe next week I will post a thread on:

WHY do you do this?

I seem to get asked this ALL the time.....how about you?????

Cheers Gang

Have a great weekend.............................


----------



## DB

lol dont worry about being small and smooth mate dieting is odd... u lose loads of weight at the start then u loose a lbs here and there and u look 10x different!


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Right, I can now reveal the latest diet plan (Phase 2):

I will be using this diet for the next 4 weeks, and overall (At the moment LOL) I am very happy with it!!!

It is (IMO) a masterpiece, well thought out and the more you examine the details the more you realise just how precise it is. Once again credit must go to Pscarb. 

Cardio is now increased to 45mins 6 times per week (Sometimes in the morning othertimes evening). I am glad of this as I feel the more cardio I do teh faster the flab dissapears.

Only negative for me is the pill consumption, on ECA days back up to 63 tabs ED.............. 

I intended to take some pics at the end of last week but due to many factors I was unable to do so.........................I will have some up by Friday folks.

OK here it is:

1 can of diet coke or pepsi max per day if you want...

*Low Carb Day: = 50 Carbs*

Meal 1 - 75g Oats + 2 scoop protein drink

Meal 2 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1 serving of seeds or 1 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + salad or Veg (loads of but light on the carrots beetroot or sweet corn) + 1 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + salad or Veg (loads of but light on the carrots beetroot or sweet corn) + 1 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 5 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1 serving of seeds or 1 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 6 - 200g chicken or turkey + veg (2 x week have 200g salmon instead)

*Medium Carb Day: = 150g Carbs*

Meal 1 - 100g Oats in water with 2 teaspoons of splenda + 2 scoops protein powder

Meal 2 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1 serving of seeds or 1 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 200g sweet spud or 62g basmati rice + 1 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 200g sweet spud or 62g basmati rice + 1 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 5 - 2 scoop protein drink + 50g Banana and 10 strawberries

Meal 6 - 200g chicken or turkey + veg (2 x week have 200g salmon instead)

*High Carb Day: = 225g Carbs*

Meal 1:100g Oats in water with 2 teaspoons of splenda2x scoops whey

Meal 2: 62g basmati rice + 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 3: 62g basmati rice + 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 4: 200g sweet spud + 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 5: 2 scoop protein drink + 50g Banana and 10 strawberries

Meal 6: 200g of either Chicken/Fillet Steak/Salmon + Loads of veg/1 tbsp olive oil

*Refeed Day: = 400+g Carbs*

Meal 1: 100g Oats, 50g Banana & 2 scoops Extreme Protein

Meal 2: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud +200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 3: Eat whatever takes your fancy

Meal 4: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud +200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 5: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud +200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 6: Eat whatever takes your fancy

Diet:

Carb Cycling.

Sun-Low Carb Day

Mon- Low Carb Day

Tues- High Carb Day

Wed-Low Carb Day

Thurs- Medium Carb Day

Fri-Low Carb Day

Sat-Refeed Day

Drink:

4 litres of water per day at least the more the better

1 multi Vit morning 1 before bed

1B-Complex morning and 30min b4 training

3g VitC

800 IU Vit E

400mg B6

1 digestive aid with each meal

500mg apple pectin with each meal

2 x CLA with each meal

6 green tea capsules per day

4g fish oils per day 1 with 4 meals

Cardio:

45min 6xweek first thing in the morning or after training


----------



## Littleluke

now thats a structured diet! great work Paul.. good luck with it del.


----------



## Jock

Del, this thread is fascinating I seem to be checking it every 2minutes!!!

I'm hoping to do a diet very similar to this very soon.

Just out of interest how many calories do you take on each day (approx) and how my protein do you aim for?

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team,

*Jock:* I am not counting calories TBH, they do change day-to-day depending on what stage of the carb cycle I am on. As for protien most days I am getting around 300gram of protien, this is through a combination of shakes and food. The shakes I use give me 36g protien per serving (Sometimes they have 1.5 servings)........but I choose them for taste rather than amount of protien they contain.

It is a high carb day today so I am feeling good (Full).:beer1:

3 days into the new diet phase and so far so good, I am not craving any foods (Unlike phase 1), and I have some lovely strawberrys and a banana for a little sweet hit later.:lift:

I have had a few different reactions to my conditioning, some comments are negative:

such as "You are fading away Del"

but most are positve:

such as "Your looking great mate"

I really just want to get my head down for the next 4 weeks and see what changes occur..........................

I have now started to pose a little more, but I really am nervous about this aspect as all the information I have on the subject is gathered from the net.

So I dont have a mentor, or someone to help me.............I guess this is one aspect that I will have to go alone and do the best I can from the information I have.

Question to all the competitors out there, looking in:

*How much posing should I be doing??????????*

Also any help / tips would be great.

Cheers


----------



## ah24

I think tom said he spends around an hour posing?


----------



## PAULSHEZ

Great diet advice very impressed few questions if thats ok:

1) why green tea tabs, cant green tea be drunk

2) 60 + tabs per day inc eca, that sounds scary can you give a build up

3) what time do you train, after which meal, and do you use a shake after

Thanks in advance, your doing great


----------



## hackskii

A few things......

Tom is a fantastic poser, very creative and maybe ask him for a little advice, im sure he would give you some pointers.

The green tea, the caps are stronger than the drink.

I used to buy the extract and it tasted pretty good (had some artificle sweatener).

They are high in polyphenols, which are awesome for good health.

When I took the extract (equal to 20 cups a day of green tea), first thing I noticed was my body went more alkaline.

This is very good as the body thrives in an alkaline environment.


----------



## Delhi

PAULSHEZ said:


> Great diet advice very impressed few questions if thats ok:
> 
> 1) why green tea tabs, cant green tea be drunk
> 
> As per hackskis post, also cause green tea tastes junk (IMO)
> 
> 2) 60 + tabs per day inc eca, that sounds scary can you give a build up
> 
> Not sure if you mean a break down if you do it is all in the diet plan:
> 
> eph 9 per day
> 
> pro-plus 9 per day
> 
> aspirin 3 per day
> 
> 2 multi vit
> 
> 2 b complex
> 
> 3 vitamin c (1000mg)
> 
> 2 vitamin E
> 
> 4 B6
> 
> 6 digestive aid
> 
> 6 apple pectin
> 
> 12 CLA
> 
> 6 green tea
> 
> 4 fish oils
> 
> TOTAL = 68 ED
> 
> 3) what time do you train, after which meal, and do you use a shake after
> 
> Monday, Wednesday, Friday = 17:30 - 19:30 (Including cardio and shower)
> 
> Sunday 12:00- 14:00 (Including cardio and shower)
> 
> Yes, shake is usually after training
> 
> Thanks in advance, your doing great


OK Guys

I'm going to post up some pics.

These were taken last night, lighting is poor but you should still be able to see the difference.

BTW I have posted them next to *last weeks* pics for your convience (Easy to compare).


----------



## Delhi

Legs:


----------



## Delhi

Front double:


----------



## Delhi

Back shot (worst body part IMO)


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Del i gotta say m8, your coming along really nice seriously motivating me to do a show!


----------



## Delhi

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Del i gotta say m8, your coming along really nice seriously motivating me to do a show!


You know you should Bro.............................


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

I aim to god willing.. but aim for next yr at the soonest!


----------



## DB

nice improvements there del!


----------



## TypeR

yeah excellent improvments mate keep up the good work! 

Ben


----------



## Jock

Del that is awesome! Fantastic improvements.....

You will look in great shape when the contest comes round!

Jock


----------



## hackskii

I want those legs, I will trade you strait across for my 4 wheel drive Jeep.

Deal Del?

You got some nice legs dude.

What do you do for Quads?


----------



## LEWIS

cant believe the difference in the last few weeks - excellent mate

in the double bicep pose your arms seem bigger now than last week, crazy.

legs got lots of shape mate - nice one


----------



## Delhi

First of all, thanks each and everyone for your kind comments they really give me a wee boost (And when prepping you need it).

It is strange posting up pics; It almost feels like entering the dragons den (Even though I know most would not critise on this board) but one becomes VERY critical of of thier own body when doing this. If I have said it once I will say oit a thousand times the hardest part is the mind games......

Kind comments are nice but I must not get carried away, I have a long way to go and my focus must remain with the objective of "Being the best I can".

Thanks again guys.....................no pics for a couple of weeks now (Unless Psarb asks for specific poses).

HACKS:

If you want a pair of these legs here is my routine (Though currently doing things a little different Pscarb advice), but I do think having the right mentality is a MUST when doing legs (I *LOVE *leg night):

SQUATS

8X pyramid to 1RM (Dels form tip; Keep your legs close (6-8 inches) and point feet at 5 to 1 position)

LEG PRESS

4 X 50 (Should be in agony by rep 35) I alternate between foot positioning

LEG EXTENSION

4 X 8-12 (with as much weight as you can handle) Tip: when you are burnt out get yer mate to sit on the pad so that your leg taks his weight and resist till you cant hold anymore (REAL PAIN)

STATIONARY LUNGES

4 X 8 each leg (I do these a little different from most doing a sort of bounce thing that means I never get to lock out and therefor take the strain off the muscle) I find this hard to explain but hope you get the idea.......


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Just a quick thread to let you all know whats been going on.

I have stuck to the diet / training as prescribed. I did however replace one of my protien shakes with a tub of cottage cheese (it was an emergency!!!)

I also spoke with Paul on the phone for a while on Friday, and I can say he has perked me up and made me feel good (Nice one  ), he reminded me that all the mind tricks are "Normal".

Other than that I am always knackered now due to the increased cardio, though I expect this to get better once I get used to the new intensity. People are constantly commenting on my face / body that it is now a daily occurence, this is good as it is also an indicator that things are progressing.

Oh yeah, and I now have 10 weeks on Sat till the show (I thought it was less than that LOL).

I will post a more in depth update later this week


----------



## ah24

Sounds good del, keep it up!


----------



## Tinytom

Awesome progress Del

as for posing you should have a look at some of the old posing vids done by Shaun Ray and others as this will give you an idea of the type of movements, I have loads of this stuf on my PC at home so I can burn you a DVD if you want.

I practice posing normally every night but th elength depends on my mood, sometimes I get so p*ssed off with it that I just stop after 20 minutes.

What you have to remember is that posing is very hard to practice, anyone who has done a show will attest to this. I did some practice over the weekend while I wasnt dying and I was sweating buckets by the end.

However it does get easier as the diet gets further in as you can see everything better, there's a tendancy by new competitors to 'over pose' which means that they basically look like they are sh*tting themselves (red face, gritted teeth etc) the real posers will not look like its an effort to pose and this makes the whole physique look much better as its a more pleasing picture.


----------



## hackskii

Not to mention trying to flex many muscles all at the same time, Id think that would be the hardest thing of all.

I am not that coordinated.

But like they say, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Delhi

Hi Everyone,

Well I think its about time I gave everyone a detailed report on whats happening..........................

Well I have been *REALLY* busy work wise, so not had much time to keep you all updated on whats happening with the diet.

I am sure you will be happy to hear that even though I have been somewhat absent from posting I have stuck to the diet / training *100% :lift: *

I have lost another 2 pounds since last week and probs made some more noticable improvements since my last pics (Though when you see yourself in the mirror you dont notice too much on a day-to-day basis).

I am going to refrain from posting more pics till next week at earliest (Every 2 weeks is enougth).

On another topic I visited the "Extreme nutrition" warehouse earlier in the week and bought some whey and Instone puddings.

I live / work a mere *5* mins away from this warehouse and didnt even know it existed LOL

Needless to say they now have my patronage...(And 3-4 of my friends too LOL).

I also had the opportunity to visit my old gym again last night. And to be honest I was nervous about training returning as my old training partner would be there. Its not that he is a bad guy but it would be the first time he has seen me with a top off for many months, and he can be critical (Says what he thinks type guy). So I was nervous about him saying something like "You look skinny / small etc".

Well I am glad to report he said the exact opposite saying "You look in great shape Del, very lean and toned". this was a relief as small comments can play with your mind in this game......................

Anyway onto the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

I have been so busy with work and training etc that I find myself just "Getting on with things".

I am really excited to see how I look come show time...............

The same old rollercoaster is still happening though (One day thinking I look great, the next thinkining I look fat, small etc

*DIET:*

No change here, only to add that I can now replace one shake with a protien pudding whenever I NEED to.

*TRAINING:*

As per previous post

45 mins cardio 6 times per week at the moment, I find it tough but I am getting better ED

I have started to pose more often, but still need to get the finger out with this one..............

*GEAR:*

*CRAZY STUFF:*

I was in ASDA a couple of nights back and when I was passing the reduced section I noticed there was fillet / sirlion steak at reduced prices.

I thought "Superb, I will get me some meat cheap and bung it in the freezer".

So I started to chuck some in my trolley, the more I put in the more I was thinking "Thats another £2 saved"..........and on and on............

I took my shopping home and thought right lets get this meat into the freezer. It was at this point I realised just how much of this stuff I had bought...................................Over 20 packets (Around 35 steaks) LOL

I looked in the freezer and there was about 2 square inch of free space........LOL.............Oh Sh1t what do i do here???????

I decided in my wisdom to chuck out all the food I decided was not necesasry (Which turned out to be almost all of it LOL).

Later (The long suffering) Mrs Delhi returned and went to get something to eat from said freezer...................Here is the conversation:

MRS D: Whats all this?

Me: Its great innit?

MRS D: There is nothing but fcuking meat in here

Me: I know I saved a FORTUNE for us in the long run, infact I reckon about £80

MRS D What did you do with ther other food?

Me: I gave it to my mum / friends

MRS D: Congratulations ya ****, you just gave away around £100 of food

Me: Ohhh...................................LOL


----------



## ah24

LMAO poor Mrs D

Its amazing how quickly food fills up space, we have one HUGE american style fridge/freezer (you know the real wide silver ones)

Then in the garage a small fridge and a chest freezer. Last time i went shopping i had to put some chicken breasts in my friends freezer

Glad all is going well though mate, bet ya well excited now!


----------



## DB

ahh del!! mrs delhi is upset??

send her my way she can have some sausage at mine


----------



## hackskii

Poor Mrs. Del


----------



## TypeR

same thing happend to me exept i bought 180 eggs as my punishment ive had eggs every day for my lunch now since i bought them..it has a recoil affect in the evening though muhmuh!!

Keep up the good work del i am enjoying this thread 

Ben


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Del,

whats your stats at present? Height and weight?

You are making good progress from the pics, best of luck!


----------



## Captain Hero

this thread makes for great reading, Nice one Del


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well last night was THE worst night so far..................

Not because of any other factor other than it was my 30th birthday 

What with all my mates asking me to attend a drinking session (Declined) and my wife, son and daughter making me a cake that I could not eat.

To top it all of it was a low carb day.

I did however have a *fantasic* session in the gym..........LOL

If yesterday has taught me one thing, it is that I am commited to this for sure!!!!!

And while I have a LONGGGGGGG way to go, I know I will do this.

So again another "Sacrifice" has been made, and I can tell you now the more time that passes the more I understand it when Paul, Tom, Ninepack, supercell etc etc go on about "respect" amongst athletes / competitors.

NO matter *what* placing someone recieves at a show, provided they are in good condition they will have *my* respect.

Nuff said.......................................onwards and upwards.


----------



## romeo69

Great read so far mate, just looked back at the pics, u can see the confidence coming through, the difference in the way u hold a pose now.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well the diet is still going strong and I continue to apply it 100%.

But, I can tell you this last week has been the worst so far (And I know worse is to follow).

On Monday I had the birthday blues, Tuesday I took some video footage of myself (For my records) and I felt fat. Wednesday I felt flat and had little energy to complete my gruelling leg workout, and I felt small, fat and skinny at the same time (Figure that one out).

Today is medium carb day so appetite wise I dont feel to bad. But as the week goes on the diet gets harder and harder. It is strange to think that usually my worst (Craving) moments are Friday night. I think it is because I am so close to a re-feed that I start thinking in detail what I will have, which leads me to get desparate!!!!!!!

This is a journey and a half..........................

On the positive side I know all the competitors feel like this, and I know more now about my body than I ever have. And I now actually look forward to focusing on my weak parts (Calves, back, forearm) after the show.

I now also look at other "Bodybuilders" and see a different thing to what they see.......................fat. I know I shouldnt but when I see ppl train now I think "You think you look good, but you are just a fat git". In fairness I was one of those guys previously..........................

I intend to take a series of pics on Friday night to give you all a update on how I look (I will reserve my comments till then). I hope to take them in good lighting (Gym studio), and of course the standard comparison poses that I do in my usual room.

Ciao


----------



## 3752

Del keep going mate and welcome to the world of competing bodybuilders


----------



## DB

Delhi said:


> I intend to take a series of pics on Friday night to give you all a update on how I look (I will reserve my comments till then). I hope to take them in good lighting (Gym studio), and of course the standard comparison poses that I do in my usual room.
> 
> Ciao


best to take the pics outside at your house mate far easier as natural outdoor light is very good


----------



## Delhi

DB said:


> best to take the pics outside at your house mate far easier as natural outdoor light is very good


DB, you have never visited Scotland have you?

If I step outside naked I might never be found again...........RALMAO:love:

PS Its pitch dark at 3pm up here, -20 on a good day and usually ****ing it doon.


----------



## big pete

very impressive pics!! thats a transformation already, and the diet hasnt fully kicked in!


----------



## hackskii

You know del that is a good pic, I resized it.

I think you should repost it.

You know mods can see all posts even the deleted ones. 

Are you natural?

I think you look bigger than before.


----------



## Delhi

hackskii said:


> You know del that is a good pic, I resized it.
> 
> I think you should repost it.
> 
> You know mods can see all posts even the deleted ones.
> 
> Are you natural?
> 
> I think you look bigger than before.


Ha, ha looks like I was caught in the act..........................!!!

OK I own up to it.......... I posted a picture tonight but as soon as I saw it I had a re-think and deleted it. It was not that it was a bad pic, but I was not happy with it. I suppose it did show how my abs are coming along...................

I will re-post it soon, when I have all the other pics ready.


----------



## Delhi

Memo to self:

DO NOT POST UP UNTIL YOU ARE READY YA TOOL

OK here you go, I am not best pleased with teh picture but I suppose when I get the other ones up you will all have a better idea then:


----------



## hackskii

Are you natural?


----------



## Delhi

Nope, more juice than pepsi.........LOL

TBH I have done only a few small cycles.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

750mg Test E PW

400mg Deca PW

35mg Dbol ED

20mg Nolva ED

How is that a small cycle?? Thats almost 1.5g of gear per week.


----------



## Delhi

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> 750mg Test E PW
> 
> 400mg Deca PW
> 
> 35mg Dbol ED
> 
> 20mg Nolva ED
> 
> How is that a small cycle?? Thats almost 1.5g of gear per week.


I dont think this cycle is massive...................I have seen *much* larger.

PS Dbol was used for first two weeks only........so closer to 1g a week.


----------



## Captain Hero

del mate awesome difference, your physique is shaping up nicely for your comp big guy!


----------



## DB

good pics del.. cycle is average for a first timer imo

whats with the trousers under your armpits dude?? rotf


----------



## Delhi

DB said:


> good pics del.. cycle is average for a first timer imo
> 
> whats with the trousers under your armpits dude?? rotf


LMAO thats one of the reasons I did not want to post the pic....................when we took it my training partner said "Whats wi the Simon Cowell look?"

That and the fact my arms and shoulders look crap in the pic was why I deleted it in the first place.

However more pics are going to be posted tonight.


----------



## matt p

Looking very good Del, your doing really well. Keep up the hard work and the improvements will keep coming!


----------



## clarkey

looking good the Del its all coming together. I know how your feeling im 4 weeks out from a show and the mind games are kicking in, stay in there mate you have massive improvements it will all be worth it on the day.


----------



## Delhi

Cheers again for all the kind words folks. It *really* does help to pepp me up when down.

Anyway as promised here is the latest "Comparison" shots for you all.


----------



## DB

very good del... looks like u are having no problem keeping yoru mass which is where i fuked up a lil...


----------



## Jock

Del you're looking in fcuking superb condition mate, props to ya for sticking to the diet your transformation is testament to your hard work.


----------



## Delhi

Need to consider changing my skeggs though........thats about 6 weeks I have had em on...LOL

Cheers guys


----------



## Truewarrior1

looking great del.


----------



## RAIKEY

sweet del mate,......well done...


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team,

Time for another log.

Well its been a strange few days, the diet is now really stating to bite, with cravings etc really getting stronger. I also now feel like I have been dieting forever.

This is the last week of phase two of the diet, and I am sure the next phase will be even more "intense" LOL

While I do not yet have all the details regarding the next phase i suspect that carbs will again be reduced, while cardio will increase. I am also not to far away from changing over to the fast acting gear (Start at 7 weeks out).

So what with diet, cardio, gear and the inclusion T3 etc plus the fact that I already have reduced fat amounts, I am expecting to see some drastic changes during phase 3.

In fact I consider this coming phase to be the one where *most* of the transformation will occur, and as such I will be treating it with the respect it deserves (As always).

I *am* looking forward to this phase and wonder what I will look like in 4-5 weeks time.........................................we shall see soon enougth


----------



## 3752

nice improvements Del i don't think you are showing off your physique though to its fullest due to the posing, when doing either front or rear doublle bicep shots flare your lats more this will bring in the waist more and bring out your taper remember a double bicep pose is not just showing your biceps...all in all though mate good progress...


----------



## LEWIS

looking good del


----------



## chrisj22

Looking very good Del mate.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well, I have been feeling reasonably fine these last few days, which is a big improvement on last week. dont know why I was so bad last week but I guess thats now in the past.

One thing that has changed this week which might be having an effect is my cardio regime.

Previously I was on doing 45 mins ED which consisted of 30 mins cross trainer followed by 15 mins treadmill or road running. i am still doing 45 mins ED but teh big change has been intensity. I was going too hard at it before (Typically 10-12 kmh), so much so that when I spoke with Paul in detail regards to my cardio he immediately requested me to ease off.

So now I walk for 45 mins on the treadmill (5.5kmh), increasing the incline every 5mins from 0 and ending up at 8.

This change has given me more energy for sure, I am no longer totally knackered after the gym, it does however seem "To easy" and I will be keeping a close eye on how things pan out over the next week or two.

Other than that I am desparate to move things to "The next level", I feel ready for the next phase (Diet, gear, cardio) and really want to nail the remaining flab ASAP.

I think this feeling is brought on by the competition getting closer and me wondering if I can make condition (So I am despartae to try and "get ahead a little").

Speaking of the competition, I am now thinking more about my fellow competitors. I wonder if any look in this post??????????

I wonder how many will be in my class, I wonder how I will fare?

Whatever, I look forward to the challenge.

This is exciting I can tell you.

I will leave you with a speech that motivates me so much, it is edited slightly but I am sure some of you will know its origins LOL:

I have before me an ordeal of the most grievous kind. I have before me many, many long months of struggle and of suffering.

You ask, what is my policy? I can say: It is to wage war, by sea, land and air, with all my might and with all the strength that God can give me; to wage war against a monster, never surpassed in the dark. That is my policy.

You ask, what is my aim? I can answer in one word: It is victory, victory at all costs, victory in spite of all terror, victory, however long and hard the road may be; for without victory, there is no survival.

Churchill


----------



## LEWIS

very deep del - you are a 'warrior of light' - get this book its really deep also


----------



## Delhi

LEWIS said:


> very deep del - you are a 'warrior of light' - get this book its really deep also


I will try and look out for this LEWIS.

I LOVE Churchill his speeches can bring one to tears................

Bit of advice for anyone who needs to present or communicate with large groups of people.

1. Study Churchill

2. Read "How to win friends and influence people"


----------



## LEWIS

here is a link to the book, its great

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Manual-Warrior-Light-Paulo-Coelho/dp/0007156324/ref=pd_ka_1/202-3645887-2123058?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1173267307&sr=8-1

Who is the Warrior of Light?

Any of us, reaching out to be the fullest person we can be, not afraid to have doubts and fears and to make mistakes and to learn from them. "That is why he is a warrior of light, because he has been through all this and yet has never lost hope of being better than he is." It is a path of tolerance: "In order to have faith in his own path, he does not need to prove that someone else's path is wrong." It is a path of intuition: "the warrior knows that intuition is God's alphabet and he continues listening to the wind and talking to the stars." If we are met with the same problems and situations over and over again, instead of becoming depressed we should learn: "Yes, you have been through all this before," replies his heart. "But you have never been beyond it." Then the warrior realises that these repeated experiences have but one aim: to teach him what he does not want to learn.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well its the end of the week again and I must say that this week has been much better than last. 

I am however looking forward to the re-feed tommorow

I start the next phase of the diet on Sunday (So will post details of it ASAP), on Monday however I travel to Ireland for 4 days and my resolve will be tested to the max.

The reason being it will be the red carpet treatment for us and as such we will be wined and dined to death.

Though they are in for a surprise when I produce my chicken and rice LOL

Even still, I am looking forward to the trip as our hosts have loads of things lined up for us such as horse riding, munster league game, historic tours etc

I have also asked to attend the gym 2-3 nights (Much to our hosts surprise LOL).

I will have access to the net from my hotel room and at work, so I should still be around to post.

Have a great weekend


----------



## Littleluke

Very motivational thread for me. Have a good weekend mate, your pictures are a great improvement. Stay strong!

Luke


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well its been a great week, but this morning I woke up and weighed in. To my utter surprise I have remained "Neutral" to last weeks weight.

I could not believe it, as I was *convinced *I had lost again.

Incase you are thinking "He must have cheated" you would be wrong. I have stuck firm to the diet.

Just to add more mystery to the whole thing my waist has reduced slightly, while my arms have grown slightly (Good news but I dont know why???)

I honestly dont know whether I should laugh or cry......................

Oh well at least the next diet phase begins tomorrow and I expect to see some different results from that.


----------



## 3752

Del this happens sometimes but as long as the mirror shows improvements thats all that matters as the judges don't have you weigh in on stage


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well I am just back from the gym having trained back, traps, rear delts and calves!!! I also did the first of my two 30 mins cardio sessions...........So I am quite knackered. And I still have shopping, family time, meal preparation (Todays and tomorrow), tanning, packing my suitcase for tomorrow, second part of cardio, posing, getting my vitamins measured out and finaly relaxing with my wife before bed.......................phew, its hard work even looking at it on screen.LOL

Well I have now started phase three of the diet, and it is much as expected, similar to phase two but with a further reduction in carbs.

Here it is in detail:

*Diet 8 weeks out*

*Low Carb Day: = 50 Carbs*

Meal 1 - 75g Oats + 2 scoop protein drink

Meal 2 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1.5 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + salad or Veg (loads of but light on the carrots beetroot or sweet corn) + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + salad or Veg (loads of but light on the carrots beetroot or sweet corn) + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 5 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1.5 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 6 - 200g chicken or turkey + veg (2 x week have 200g salmon instead)

*Medium Carb Day: = 150g Carbs*

Meal 1 - 100g Oats in water with 2 teaspoons of splenda + 2 scoops protein powder

Meal 2 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1 serving of seeds or 1 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 300g sweet spud + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 200g sweet spud + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 5 - 2 scoop protein drink + 5 strawberries

Meal 6 - 200g chicken or turkey + veg (2 x week have 200g salmon instead)

*Refeed Day: = 400+g Carbs*

Meal 1: Eat whatever takes your fancy for 1 hour make sure you get at least 50g protein though

Meal 2: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud +200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 3: Eat whatever takes your fancy for 1 hour make sure you get at least 50g protein though

Meal 4: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud +200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 5: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud +200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak

Meal 6: Eat whatever takes your fancy for 1 hour make sure you get at least 50g protein though

Diet:

Carb Cycling.

Sun-Low Carb Day

Mon- Low Carb Day

Tues- Med Carb Day

Wed-Low Carb Day

Thurs- Med Carb Day

Fri-Low Carb Day

Sat-Refeed Day

Drink:

4 litres of water per day at least the more the better

1 multi Vit morning 1 before bed

1B-Complex morning and 30min b4 training

3g VitC

800 IU Vit E

400mg B6

1 digestive aid with each meal

500mg apple pectin with each meal

2 x CLA with each meal

6 green tea capsules per day

4g fish oils per day 1 with 4 meals

Cardio:

30min twice a day 6xweek first thing in the morning or after training

There you have it; Four weeks of this phase and I reckon we will see some difference.


----------



## Delhi

Oh yeah, forgot to add that while at the gym I was told from the only guy I respect (Outside my training partner), that in his opinion I was "On target".

So that was nice to hear........


----------



## Delhi

Well I have arrived safe and well in Ireland

These past few hours have been hectic with regards to food intake. I have caused alot of people alot of hassle in the name of my diet:tongue10:

I knew that this trip would be a tester for me diet wise as when over here I have access to an *unlimited* array of the finest foods on offer. Infact I not only have access, but I am expected to eat it....................

But you all know me enough by now..........I am made of tougher stuff than what temptation can throw at me LOL.

Other than diet the hotel gym is adequate for a few days training. I think I surprised the gym staff when I entered the gym as I caught them looking at me several times LOL. You see, with "normal" clothes on I look just like a regular guy at the moment. But with a vest on people can see the real me.........................

At the moment I have loads of ironing to do, food to prepare for tomorrow, a (PowerPoint) presentation to complete andother work related stuff...........................but can I be ersed? Nope I'd rather sit here in my room checking out the board LOL.

Anyway, I suppose..................


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well I have returned from my journey to Ireland. 

The trip went as expected, and I had a great time with some great people.

I stuck to the diet well, and I can say without a doubt that doing so was *VERY* hard to achieve. As I said imagine being in a situation where you are surrounded by the finest foods in the finest resturants (And I mean the finest resturants) and you cant eat any of it.:boohoo:

The one big screw up was today. As I left the hotel very early I had to "cheat" throughout the day.

So for breakfast I had two kellogs "Oats" bars and a shake. Then at the airport I had scrammbled egg, bacon and sausage. The again upon landing I found myself not eating as clean as I should have. 

All those days in Ireland seem wasted..................

But Paul has spoken to me and told me not to worry to much, that it was better to eat something rather than nothing (Which it would have been had I not cheated).

Condition wise I feel similar to when I last posted up pics...........not sure if I am any different, worrying that I am not on target, and worrying that I am not of the required standard for the show. Dont worry though I have learned to live with these demons now and you will all have the opportunity to see if there has been a difference in my condition over the weekend (When I post up the next batch of pics).

Back to Ireland for a moment:

When over there I participated in horse riding (No experience *whatsoever* with horses BTW), before I went to the stables that reality sunk in and I thought WTF am I getting myslef into here?

These nerves were compounded when we arrived at the stables and my host informed me that she had told the stable manager I was "Intermedate" (She did this so that we would be allowed out in the open rather than stuck in the stables learning how to ridemg: )

At this point I was saying stuff like; But I dont even know how to start / stop a horse.

Anyway when they brought the horses out I was shoked to see it was a *BIG* fully grown beast. At this point I am thinking " I am going to die today" LOL

So I got on the horse and was told the basic stable calls (Like woah and gee up) and we were off...................

At first a walk, then a trot and as I got more confident some mild gallops. We were out in the fields and tracks for over an hour and I LOVED it :bounce:

The experience was similar to scrammbling (motorbike), and if you ever get the chance to do it I would say "Go for it".

I will post up the pics when I recieve them so you can all have a better look.

Del


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well its time to post up some pics again LOL

This posting of pics seems to get harder everytime I do it, it is almost like going out in public with nothing but your pants on....................and no-one in thier right mind would do that LOL

I feel these pics are OK, I am most pleased with my back progress in the last few weeks (Pscarb gave me a little secret routine of his).  At times I think I am off target, but when you consider this is only the halfway point in the diet and I have lost over two stone already, then maybe I am on track.

BTW for any of the competition looking in; I fully expect to be super shredded on the day, and intend on being very hard to beat...LOL.

As usual I have done the standard comparison poses, also included this time are some other pics Paul requested.

One he did not request was the calve shot but since no calve pics have yet been posted by me I thought now was a good time. BTW I HATE my calves, they are most definately my worst part.

Please have a look and give me your honest opinion.

Cheers guys:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, you way more mature (muscles).

I like it.


----------



## LEWIS

back pose looks great dell lots of detail, vast improvements everywere mate


----------



## Tinytom

Massive improvements there Del.

You've been rinsing the MT11 I see

I can see Pauls influence on that refeed day lol. Paul's very meticulous with his diet and weights, I wish I could be sometimes but my refeed day normally involves a lot of flapjacks and a large funnel that is cellotaped to my mouth LMAO.

Keep it up mate its obviously working.


----------



## Delhi

Tinytom said:


> Paul's very meticulous with his diet and weights, I wish I could be sometimes but my refeed day normally involves a lot of flapjacks and a large funnel that is cellotaped to my mouth LMAO.


Meticulous does not even begin to decribe it LOL

When he says 62.5g he means 62.5g not 62g or 63g.

TBH though I need that sort of rigid advice as if allowed too I would stray, and I dont want to do that. I really do want to get in the best shape I can.

Who knows, *maybe* next time I will diet differently (high carb?) and allow myself to be more loose. But first time round there is no room for a fcuk up IMO and thats why Paul is pure gold (For me...LOL).

PS You are looking great Tom.....................


----------



## DB

nice going del awesome back transformation


----------



## Delhi

Cheers all, I am pleased with my back as it was one area that was previously lacking.

I'm training chest and Bi's tonight so usualy feel and look great after one of these sessions.

I have found myself feeling slightly more tired latley and dont really know what is causing this (Burnout or lowered BF???).

Anyway I start my new cycle tonight Prop, tren, winny and diemetradine (sp) so looking forward to some serious changes over the next 4 weeks. Its almost exciting LOL Its hard to belive that its just under 7 weeks to go.

Time seems to drag on a day to day basis but overall its flying past.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

Good progress. You seem to be coming on nicely. Legs look like a strong point from the pictures.

You mentioned you`ve dropped two stones so far.. Does that make you 13 stone now? What height are you Del?

It also appears you are getting more tanned, are you using the sunbed regularly?


----------



## Jock

Obvious improvements there Del well done!

What bodyfat % are you at now?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I`d say about 8-9% body fat looking at pictures but obviously a picture can often make someone look better/worse than they really are...


----------



## Delhi

I am sitting at 13.7 (I was 15.8 at start).

yip tan beds are full on at the moment

BF not sure but I can only pinch a small amount round my waist now (Like 1 cm)

As for pictures relecting the "Reality", I honestly believe I look better in the flesh than in the pics, I see more veins in real life for example. Though some pics do look great at times.

I am 5ft 7

Size no longer concerns me, I know that if i can come in ripped and in supreme condition I will be hard to beat (As would anyone in good condition) still a long way to go till I achieve that though...........................but watch this space LOL


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude! u on roids or summat?! lol

lookin awesome! nice transformation in such a short time! well inspiring m8, hope to grow sum ballz and do summat next year! keep it up dude!


----------



## crazycacti

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude! u on roids or summat?! lol
> 
> lookin awesome! nice transformation in such a short time! well inspiring m8, hope to grow sum ballz and do summat next year! keep it up dude!


bloody hell! looks whos decided to show his face again!

Nice transformation Del... i'll be seeing you on stage in Edinburgh


----------



## 3752

nice one mate see i told you it would come together....

the transformation is excellent especially in your back i am glad my routine worked for you

I and any other competing bodybuilder will understand what you mean when you say that the pics don't show the true condition that you have achieved...

To be fair your physique would look a lot better when we nail your posing....we will talk about that mate...

to sum it up mate "well chuffed"


----------



## Delhi

Thank you master yoda................................better pose we will.

Errmmm..................

Right, I have switched to the fast acting gear tonight which comprises of the following;

125mg prop MWF

75mg Tren ace MWF

50mg Winny ED

2 Dymetadrine on training days, 1 on non training days

I did my first shot and I got tren cough LOL (Welcome to the switch Del).

My glute is also killing me "Sair erse fur da morra" LOL

Oh well........

Latley I have (Obviously) been considering how I will fare at the competition. And I can tell you hand on heart that I honestly dont know....................who does in first timer class?

I can however say with some certanty that I will not be the biggest person on stage, but I knew that long ago and size was *NEVER* a serious part of my game plan anyway. What I do hope to achieve is a well proportioned, ripped physique. And if I can nail this then bring on the monsters................they have much more to lose than I.

I can honestly say that if beaten by the better man on the night I will not be detered in my bodybuilding quest, as I have time on my side and I will use it wisley.

I think I have mentioned before that in my opinion a good objective for me (Or any first timer) would be to not place last.

Now if you think all this sounds defeatist you are a million miles from the truth as;

I intend to "*Compete*"

I intend on being hard to beat

I intend to win

I intend to be in supreme condition

I intend to be at the british (On stage)

To sum up my thoughts and current mentality I will re-post a poem that empasises why I *must* believe that I can achieve all of the above:

If you think you're beaten, you are;

If you think you dare not, you don't.

If you'd like to win, but think you can't,

It's almost a cinch you won't.

If you think you'll lose, you've lost;

For out in the world we find

Success being with a person's mind;

It's all in the state of mind.

If you think you're outclassed, you are;

You've got to think high to rise.

You've got to be sure of yourself

Before you can ever win a prize.

Life's battles don't always go

To the stronger or faster man;

But sooner or later, the one who wins

Is the one WHO THINKS HE CAN!

So long as I *think* I can do it, then its going to take somone better not only in body but also in mind to beat me.

Onwards and upwards............................................


----------



## hackskii

Bro, just do the best you can and we all will respect you for just that.

Win, lose, or draw, this is an experiance that you have shared with all.

You are still a winner in our book.


----------



## megatron

Well done Del, looking fantastic mate.


----------



## Borris

wow, i remember seen your pics when u first joined the board, and to compare them with what u look like now, its amazing. your back looks spot on del, dont know what your worried about.


----------



## Delhi

Borris said:


> wow, i remember seen your pics when u first joined the board, and to compare them with what u look like now, its amazing. your back looks spot on del, dont know what your worried about.


LOL funny you say that as I still have the pics from when I first joined the board, and just the other day I did a side by side comparison. All I can say is there is a *MAJOR* difference from then till now. If you think my recent pics show good improvement you should see these baby's LOL

As a special "Present" I was going to post them up for a laugh nearer the competition. Just so that everyone can see the difference..............

The difference is so drastic you would not believe it true.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

I have just finished training legs and I am completley knackered. Infact I crashed in the gym tonight.

This is the second time I have crashed like this and the last time was when I was training legs also.

On both occasions I was squatting so I am putting it down to them (And will now be dropping them until after the show).

Low carbs, low fat and hard, heavy squats do not mix well for me. I actually felt really bad tonight and after squatting everything else was a severe effort, this caused me to get ****ed off with myself and have negative thoughts and to be honest I felt for the first time in a long time that this whole thing was "Beyond" me.

I felt weak, looked *very* flat and as a result of this felt *really* small.

Tonight was definately my worst workout to date.......................

I know this post is doom and gloom but I did say at the start of the thread that I would post the good, bad and *ugly*.

Tomorrow is a new day though


----------



## hackskii

Bro, I am not sure that going low on carbs and fats is the best approach.

I dont have much knowldege in contest preps what so ever but I do know that fuel comes from primarily two sources carbs and fats, fats are the most efficient source of fuel.

Protein is a very poor source of fuel.

Id be willing to be that low carbs need to be replaced with fat to some degree.

I am sure PScarb will correct me at least give some insight here.

Sounds to me like your fuel tank was empty.

Legs require alot of fuel.


----------



## Delhi

And you'd be right Hacks.

I dont want to get into or even open up a debate on what diet method works best. Suffice to say I think diet approach depends on many factors such as starting condition, BMI, muscle density, attitude, fitness and even your mental / emotional condition.

I am sure other diet approaches work well for others (And could do for me too), but I have *100%* faith in the carb cycle approach. And yes, you are correct to point out the energy loss is due to no carbs, but that is just one of those things that come with doing a carb cycle. No one said it was going to be easy LOL

I guess my last post came across as a moan, and it was but not at the diet more to do with my just feeling crappy.

Take a look at some of my progress pics below and you will begin to understand why I have so much faith in carb cycling. Like I said other methods might also work just as well (Or better), but so far car cycling has produced results for me.


----------



## 3752

Del this is the first time i can see that you have hit the wall so to speak....i will not say this will not happen again as that would be a lie but you can have the comfort in that it happens to me, Tom, James and probably every competing athlete i know even Harold....

From my point of view if this happens more than twice in a short amount of time then we need to re-evaluate your diet...all i can say Bro is to keep your chin up and focus on getting on that stage you have far exceeded my expectations with your determination in this prep and all though you do not feel confident in what you can achieve i certainly do....

keep focused mate and i will speak to you this Friday or before if needed you have my number...


----------



## 3752

Dels diet is not Low carb and Low fats on a low day like today his diet yeilds approx 110g of fats mainly from Olive Oil and Natural Peanut Butter but also from Oats and chicken, i do not believe in Low fat/Low Carb diets.....


----------



## Delhi

Cheers Paul.................

On a positive note a total stranger (Polish guy) approached me in the changing rooms tonight and said "You very good body" LOL and he asked how long I had trained for etc and I have had other approaches of this sort latley (So that must be a good sign).

Also my training partner said "Yur aff yur heid big baws" (Off my head LOL). So I am going to put it down to the squatting sapping what little energy I had.

Tell you what though I am ravenous these past few days Satuarday re-feed cannot come quick enough I swear.............................I wonder if the tren, prop, winny is giving me an increased appetite?

Me and Ianm were talking about Ben and Jerrys tonight (He had never heard of them FFS) and I cant get it out my mind.

DEFO on the list for breakfast on Sat LOL

Dont worry troops Del is made of tough stuff, I dont dwell on stuff to long.

Eye of the tiger, rocky theme tune, terminator, braveheart, we are the champions, we will rock you and all that


----------



## hackskii

My gosh, I am so impressed, dude you are fully determined.

I can say I could not do that what you are doing.

You have massive respect from me, totally.

Your transformation is totally impressive, great work, I wish I could watch you in a comp.

You are in such good hands with PScarb, he is a sharp dude.

I find your thread totally inspiring even for this old fart.

Wow dude, I am seriously impressed big time.

I cant give you nothing but reputation points and compliments.

Go get them tiger.......


----------



## Tinytom

Keep at it Del

I cheated loads on my first diet so you've got more resolve than me. lol


----------



## Ollie B

Just read this whole thread from start to finish. Del your an inspiration. I have alot of respect for the hard work and effort you have put in. Bodybuilding deserves the respect it should get. Well done mate and i wish you all the best in your 1st competition.


----------



## rayvonn

Awesome physique, reps to you mate.

Hope your comp goes well I think you will be a big star in the future.

good luck

ash


----------



## Delhi

Cheers Oliver (And *all *the rest of ya).

Well its Satuarday evening and I have consumed more crap today than you would believe. Put it this way Pauls server would crash if I listed it all LOL

I am not so worried as it *is *allowed and all part of the game plan. Though I dread to think what my weight would have jumped. All this and one more meal to go (Chicken / rice followed by a glass of milk).

As the feel good endorphins are flying around at the moment (From the chocolate LOL), I would just like to thank all you guys for your help and support, it really does feel like I have a team backing me and that helps with the dark days (And there are dark days BTW). I have learned so much from this experience already its un-real. I can honetly say that if I come off that stage having enjoyed the experience (Nothing to do with placing BTW), the BB world will not have heard the last of this guy. Look at ppl like Paul, Tom, ninepack, supercell, chem and all the others. They all started somewhere (Like me and you), and once upon a time they all went through what I'm going through now.

What I'm trying to say is I realise that I can achieve my goals in BBing all I need is dedication, direction, education, hard work, commitment and love for the sport. Sure it might not happen this year (It might take many years), but I *know *I can do it.

And best of all, I also realise this to be true for *all *of us (Including you at the back)....................dont let the doubters and naysayers drag you down, go out there and achieve the un-achievable, do what you want to do and have fun doing it.

Now all I need to do is work out how to lose this extra stone in fat I reckon I have put on today.

Oh the joys of Re-feed................................


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team,

Well I think its time I did an in-depth report as I have not done one for a while LOL.

I am now just past the half way point (Though I have been dieting for around 8 weeks now), and so far it has been "Interesting" LOL. I have lost a lot of weight but still feel I need to lose a lot more as I still hold fat round my waist, hips and glutes. This remaining fat is now starting to concern me and I wonder if it will shift in time for the show&#8230;&#8230;.?

Many people have said kind comments on here such as I'm an inspiration to them. All I can say is thanks it really does give one a lift and is very humbling, but remember only last year I was inspired to do a show by two other board members (DB and RAIKEY) so these things happen in cycles and if someone decides to do this same thing next year based on my endeavours then that would be just great.

I never doubted my dedication and commitment to do this and I still hold that same philosophy today. It is not easy but I am a strong-willed stubborn mutha&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Also, Paul is such a great motivator and as such when I am feeling the pinch his wise words seem to comfort and reassure me.

Quote: "Stop your moaning Del, do you want to look like sh1t all your life? GET UP BOY AND EAT YOUR BLOODY PORRIGE&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.NOW"

Only kidding he really does have only kind words to say.

Here is the bones:

*MENTAL STATE:*

I continue to ride the roller coaster of emotions, one minute I am upbeat and thinking I look good, the next I feel I look like sh1t. It is really strange as logic would say "Hey look at your progress" but the reality is you look in the mirror each day and think I look fat, skinny, big, small, soft, hard, pale, dark, vascular or watery. As cardio etc has increased so has the need to be more selfish and self centred. I am lucky that my wife supports me, but it is a MAJOR consideration for anyone thinking about doing this in the future. I am not kidding when I say this; your life and the people around you will be affected by you doing this show, and most of the time in a negative way.

All said and done though I don't have long to go now and I *will* see it through&#8230;&#8230;

*TRAINING:*

Training intensity is still high, but weights are down on most all exercises, this is due to two factors;



Diet; Strength and energy levels drop

Being more focused on mind muscle connection and form rather than weight



*DIET:*

As per previous post, only other thing to add is I am in "ground hog day" mode with diet.

*GEAR:*

Now on the fast acting gear

Prop

Trenace

Winny

No noticeable change as yet but should see something in the next week or two.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well these last 24 hours have been crazy. I am REALLY tired, both physically and mentally. I have noticed a change in my sleep pattern of late with me waking more than normal (Toilet and just waking). I do get back to sleep OK but it is causing me to have a broken sleep. This reduced sleep coupled with the diet, cardio etc is nailing me right now.

Because of this I am very 'snappy' and have been a right pain to be around. I intend to get to bed really *early* tonight and see if that helps any.

On another topic; Paul has arranged for me to "Be examined" this weekend. The examiner is a well known and respected person in the bodybuilding world, internet boards and competitions, and as such will be able to communicate directly to Paul exactly what my current condition is and what changes (If any) are required in the coming weeks.

This is great news for me and Paul as the encounter (One way or another) will *finally* put some ghosts to bed for me. One of those ghosts being confidence, you see there are no competitive bodybuilders in my gym, and as such I am constantly wondering if I am of the required standard to compete, and with no-one to turn to and ask directly for advice it kind of plays on your mind a bit.

Don't get me wrong I do believe I am ready, as do others (Just the other day I was asked if I compete LOL) it will just be nice to have an expert opinion that's all.

I will (Or he will) let you all know how I get on.

Failure to prepare, is preparation for failure&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;ONWARDS.


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team,

Well it's Friday and I am in a good mood.

I have my 'Appointment' tomorrow to be assessed so I will give you all an update on what was said (Good or bad) over the weekend.

I am training hard and dieting hard at the moment and as such I hope I have improved again. I am sure I will have but when dieting you are ever critical and sometimes you don't 'See' the improvements. I will post up my latest update pictures over the weekend and let you all decide LOL.

I am also looking forward to my re-feed tomorrow (As usual), and as I think this is probably going to be the last large re-feed before the diet changes again I am going to make it count LOL.

It's kind of strange at this point in the diet as I crave "Something" but do not actually know what it is I crave. So the past few re-feeds I have just ate on impulse on the day, where before I had it all planned out by the Monday.

Just to end on a lighter note I will leave you with a wee bit of advise:

If you have tried my "World famous meatball recipe" when chopping up the chillies DO NOT AND I REPEAT DO NOT rub your eyes while doing so&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.did this last night and thought I would have to go to hospital LOL


----------



## coco

hey del, just joined this forum mate and checked out your progress, excellent so far mate you are looking good.your looking thick and your condition is good too.

i will also be competing in the first timers at the nabba, really looking forward too it but nervous at the same time. ill make sure and say hello, i know a good few people competing in it they are all monsters and shredded already and it makes me feel **** when standin next to them,thankfully all doing the misters classes tho, lol.

have you got a posing routine sorted? ive barely started thinking about it yet, better get my finger out lol.

anyway, good luck with the rest of your diet mate, i know how difficult it is, any questions ill be happy to answer.


----------



## Delhi

Hi coco,

GREAT to hear from someone else doing the show.

We are bound to be nervous mate if we were not then we would not care!!

Where about are you from mate?

Ahh the good ole routine. I had one and I have now changed it. So I'm closer to square one again......................


----------



## coco

am in airdrie mate, really need to get started on the routine,lol

struggling with this diet mate, its nowhere near as structured as yours and i think its causing my energy levels to be soo low, looks like youve got some of the best advice going.


----------



## Delhi

I am sure you'll be fine on the day mate.

Yes I am fortunate to have a great mentor and support team here. But in teh end all we can be is the best that we can be.

Are you getting the mind games yet?

You know where you think you are a mile oot but everyone keeps telling you different LOL

I'm in west lothain BTW


----------



## coco

have good and bad days del, you know how it is, sometimes feel good sometimes feel pish.

am convinced im behind schedule on the conditioning though, its not happening quick enough lol, but still got a decent bit of time too go so trying not too let it get to me too much.

where do you train? are you doing any morning cardio del, ive been doing a bit on empty stomach and that is a killer, but hopfully worth it.


----------



## Littleluke

get some pics up coco, be interesting to see how you're looking.


----------



## Delhi

I feel the same at times mate, though I have an appointment the morra with a VERY well respected man within the sport to give me a look over. I will post the results of this encounter................

i will also be posting up my most recent update pics too so that should give you a little idea (If it helps) pics and comments should help

Bathgate Sports Centre

yes Morning cardio is FUN LOL


----------



## Delhi

Littleluke said:


> get some pics up coco, be interesting to see how you're looking.


While i would love to have a look I dont think he should. I dont want my thread turned into a pre-competition.

neither me or coco needs a head fcuk right now................right mate?


----------



## coco

luke, ill get some done on sunday mate and get them posted, need to get my missus to take some, heres one from 2 weeks ago, take it easy on me haha.

message edited!


----------



## coco

sorry mate never read your post in time! ill not post any more. but now youll know who i am at the show to say hello


----------



## coco

Delhi said:


> While i would love to have a look I dont think he should. I dont want my thread turned into a pre-competition.
> 
> neither me or coco needs a head fcuk right now................right mate?


yeah you right mate, but at the end of the day, ill compete no matter, even if i think ill be last it wouldnt stop me, its very much a personal challenge for me.

so are you not interested in doing the ukbff in paisley 2 weeks later, think ill do that and maybe the caledonia, its going to be a hard 3 weeks!

do you find your weights dropping a lot in the gyn on the low carbs? my squatting has suffered the most!


----------



## Delhi

Listen at the end of the day mate if if you feel comfortable posting them up then go ahead..................just be prepared for the "judges" LOL I too will compete regardless.................

No to the ukbff BTW, but Caledonia is on


----------



## 3752

Coco once you have some up to dat pics start a thread in the pic section and we will be able to give you a honest reveiw on your progress if you do not want to post up your pics mail them to me and i will give you my critique...

At the end of the day if you are dieting/training and doing cardio as best that you can do then no matter who stands onstage with you then you are a winner mate just believe in yourself....

Del go to bed...


----------



## Delhi

Night night LOL


----------



## coco

Delhi said:


> Listen at the end of the day mate if if you feel comfortable posting them up then go ahead..................just be prepared for the "judges" LOL I too will compete regardless.................
> 
> No to the ukbff BTW, but Caledonia is on


na mate, your thread, like pscarb said this is not the place to post my pics.

goodluck with the appoinment tommorow. cant sleep the now so down cooking, ill feel it in the morning lol.

pscarb i will get some pics done on sunday and take it from there thanks.


----------



## Ralphy

Delhi said:


> Yes daddy LOL


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well I went for my assessment on Saturday, and while I cannot tell you his exact thoughts (Only he could). I can tell you what was said;

Positive:

He thinks I am probably slightly ahead of schedule (Maybe a week)

He told me my legs were a strong point

He felt I was "Ready" for competition (Size, physically etc)

He said my arms were good

Negative:

More work required on abdominals (Increase training frequency)

Even though legs were a strong point he feels they could cut up more

Observations:

Slight concern about puffy nipple (He feels starting a AI now would be wise)

Told me to get off the sunbeds as it was not doing me any favours (Skin condition)LOL

In addition to this he gave me a few wee tips to help my skin etc for the show. So all in all it went fine.

Paul is going to speak with him soon and hopefully he will inform Paul with all the info he requires. At this point, if Paul is happy with what has been said, I can calm down and get on with the important task of getting in competition shape rather than continuously worrying about my suitability for a contest.

Hell the phantom inspector might even post on this thread himself (He is a board member).

I will post up some update pics either Sunday or Monday.

Bye


----------



## Five-O

well, more positives than negatives mate  ...sounds good to me tbh.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well its probably not the best time to post these as Tom has just won and his thread is likley to buzzing (Rightfully so ), but it is time and I said I would so here you are:

Overall I know I have improved these last two weeks but I am a little disappointed with some of the pics, either it was a bad day to take them or something else was wrong I dont know.......but if you look hard you *can* see a difference I promise LOL


----------



## Ollie B

Del your doing well mate. Hang in there ok?


----------



## DB

u should honestly take the pics outside in natural light mate its so much easier to judge

legs look a lil more cut as do delts and tri's


----------



## hackskii

Looking good.

What percent bodyfat do you think you are right now?


----------



## Captain Hero

agree with baz, legs looking more defined and in the shoulders and tris too


----------



## shorty

hey del been reading your posts all day...(good job my boss is on holiday lol)

just wanted to say what a top job you've done so far mate.... from the pics right from the start, i thought this maybe tricky to pull off as im sure you were yourself...but pscarb certainly knows his stuff and with your dedication im sure you'll do great at your first show....enjoy it mate!

keep positive and the best of luck mate!!!


----------



## chrisj22

Shoulders are globing lovely Del. As above, your tri's are also leaping out.


----------



## Tinytom

theres obvious progress there Del so thats good.

I'd agree that the waist needs some attention, its nice and narrow especially in that tricep shot but needs to lose a bit more fat.


----------



## Delhi

Tinytom said:


> I'd agree that the waist needs some attention, its nice and narrow especially in that tricep shot but needs to lose a bit more fat.


Tom you have a great eye and I like your honesty..........this is my biggest area of concern. Waist, hips and lower back.

I have voiced my concerns to Paul and hopefully we can get this sorted ASAP.


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well its been an eventful few days..............

As the comp date draws nearer I find myself feeling more and more alone........I guess this is to be expected as this is a solitary quest.

I am almost always tired now and because of this I really just want the whole thing to be over now. I am struggling now, but will push on till I get there.

I am training legs tonight and to be honest I am a little aprehensive about doing so, as it is squat week and the last two times I have squatted I have crashed.

I did say that after the last time I would stop squating till after the show, so I might yet just drop em.

There you go not exactly a cheerful post but I dont feel cheerful today.


----------



## chrisj22

Keep your chin up Del, your nearly there. Look how much you've improved. Awesome mate.


----------



## LEWIS

i can see a lot of difference again mate - hang in there


----------



## 3752

there is a definate improvement there mate....

Now you are 4.5 weeks out from your very first show and to be fair your progress is what i expected the next and final phase will start on monday of next week and this will strip you down but be carefull on comparing yourself to the likes of me and tom when it comes to fat amounts......

Del was seen by a very good friend of mine last saturday this friend knows what he is looking at and there is no glaring problems...this is a good thing for me as i cannot veiw Del first hand....i do not see any issues now or in 4 weeks time so keep going mate...


----------



## Ralphy

Whats with the tight lips regarding who checked out Dels progress?  One's made the assumption it's Mr B__ck.

Looking good Del, your progress has been fantastic. Stay strong.


----------



## Delhi

Well its official I went and bought my posing trunks today.................. 

Decided to go with the luminesant orange

I am getting more excited everyday now. Hard to belive that in four weeks time I will be standing on stage.

At the moment I am preparing mentally for the final phase of the diet / cardio / training. Details of which are starting to emerge.

I need to prepare like this because even though I have been bang on so far, it is critical in these last few weeks I dont slip and ruin all the hard work so far..............................

I know the already tough diet is going to get tougher, and the cardio is moving up another gear but I suppose this is where the real mental push is required.

I also need to now fit in the time to finalise my routine and posing.

All of this puts immense pressure on me as a husband and father also, but I have discussed my "Absence" over with my wife and yet again she has accepted these and is fully behind me in my quest.

I have said it too many times now but she is my rock and without her help I would not be here today.

While I am on the subject of "Rocks" I feel I need to again remind everyone on how fantastic Paul has been as a mentor. Every time I am on the phone to him he fills me with hope and is a fantastic motivator, he always listens to what you have to say and as if by majic can turn your mood round for the better.

These wee things are what you the board members do not see, but I can tell you they are more than just words as again without them I would have ditched this whole thing long ago...........................so thanks again Paul.

What is the hardest thing about contest prep???????

Your mind


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

A wee update.

Well I am now into the final phase of show prep and as the day draws nearer I find myself getting more and more excited. I cant believe how near it is, even now I am thinking "Three weeks on Saturday".

I have decided to take each Friday off work from now on in till the show, this will allow me time to perfect my posing and routine, and also to catch up with any other chores around the house. As right now 100% of my time is taken up with this prep.

Overall I am happy with how I look ATM.

I am not in show condition yet but all things being equal I think I will be when it matters.

At the moment I have lost all my fears and inhibitions for the show, I am thinking more and more about just enjoying the experience and learning from it, rather than this being the end game. This is not the end, merely the end of the beginning.

I am going to do a mock tan up this weekend, as my friend is going to do my pre-competition tanning and he would like to have a practise run beforehand.

He has never put dream tan on before, but he is a FANTASTIC artist so should "Find his feet" quickly&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;I do not know anyone with a better eye for tone, colour, texture etc

So if I post up my progress pics don't be surprised to see me "Painted" LOL

Other than this my competition coincides with my Mums 50th and because my wife is attending the show, good ole MUM has to watch the kids&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;which meant that everyone's best laid plans to celebrate my mums birthday have been postponed till the Sunday. OOOOoooopppppppppsssssss

All this is good for me though, as it means I can eat normal food at the restaurant on Sunday with my mum and family.

Then its right back into the diet for the Caledonia&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

I did not think I would have been so excited as the day gets closer. Either I am looking forward to eating again or I am insane LOL


----------



## supercell

Dont you just love the feeling of euphoria from all those ketones flying round your body!

You've come a long way my friend. People sometimes forget what our families go through in our quest. They IMO are the true champions, my wife is one in a million.

I am impressed with your attitude and your focus and I admire your determination and will to succeed.

Keep going Del, these last few weeks are crucial.

Push harder than you can possibly imagine and you will reap the rewards.

I salute you sir.

J


----------



## Ollie B

Del keep going mate. Would be pointless to give in whilst getting to this stage. This is a true test for the mind. We are here for your support. I have every faith in you mate. Would like to come and

see your comp but I live in London and have a very busy scedule with work. Would like to see pictures of the comp though.


----------



## Tinytom

3 weeks away from being a true bodybuilder Del.

Keep at it.


----------



## DB

Tinytom said:


> 3 weeks away from being a true bodybuilder Del.
> 
> Keep at it.


LOl i remember your text when i told u that i came 2nd at the hercules (first comp) and u replied.. 'awesome.. you a now a REAL bodybuilder' oh i felt so loved


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> LOl i remember your text when i told u that i came 2nd at the hercules (first comp) and u replied.. 'awesome.. you a now a REAL bodybuilder' oh i felt so loved


Yeah but there was only one other person in your class dude


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah but there was only one other person in your class dude


LOL was there really tho?

oh i get u.. is it coz i was so much better than the rest u forgot about them? 

when's your comp J??


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> when's your comp J??


In about 3 stone :boohoo:

Del good luck mate, looking forward to seeing the pics from the comp


----------



## Delhi

Cheers guys I really appreciate the encouragement.

Yip 3 weeks to go till I am initiated LOL

I MUST be getting better cause last night at the gym a complete stranger approached me and said "You competing this year then mate?". I got talking to him and he previously competed in the naturals (Think he did about 5-6 comps over a couple of years). So those comments gave me a wee confidence boost.

Dont worry Oliver I am not quitting now, nooooooo wayyyyyy!!!

I have worked too hard for too long not to see this through now. If I was gonna quit I would have done so weeks ago. My grumbling probably sounds negative but in the main I am looking forward to the show (I REALLY miss food though).

DB I can tell you now mate (As you predicted) I LOVE my porridge now.

I actually wake up early on my high days in eager anticipation LOL

I am going to do my practise tan over the weekend so I'll likley post up some pics with show tan on LOL.

Condition wise I have improved again my waist measurements are smaller and I have lost 2 pounds this week.

I hate predicting in this manner but I will be disapointed if I cant see a visable difference in the progress pics.

Mentally I am genuinley excited about doing the show. I still have a way to go to get into contest shape, but I do have many cards stacked in my favour to ensure I achieve condition. I no longer worry about how I place cause at the end of the day I will be in the best condition that I can be in. If a better man wins then you will not hear me grumbling.

All I can say is in the last 12 weeks I have learned more about my body and nutrition than I did in the last 2 years, and I know for a fact that this knowledge is only going to make me a better bodybuilder in the long run.


----------



## Delhi

OK here you go pics with tan on LOL

I have some others but I'm gonna only show Paul for the moment.

Suffice to say I think they look good. And I know I still have MASSIVE improvements yet to come.

Comments welcome

Enjoy:


----------



## hackskii

Wow, if I was gay................... 

Dont get mad, but your shoulders overpower your chest.

But, I really like the pics.


----------



## DB

lookin much better mate! what tan did u use to practise with i ope it wasnt pro tan! that stuff is impossible to get off!


----------



## Five-O

Looking great Del, I wish you all the best mate


----------



## Jock

Looking freaky Del, stick at it mate I'm following your progress with real interest, it has been a fascinating journey so far - I've learned so much.


----------



## Delhi

Oh didnt realise I forgot to include a leg shot.

Here you go, picture is a little darker cause I had the flash off.

Comments are great guys, thanks.

What i would like to know is how well my tan is / is not?

Is it to dark / light etc etc


----------



## Nine Pack

Del, in normal light, a show tan is always going to look ridiculously dark but don't worry. when you get onstage, the lights are so bright that a tan that would look brilliant normally will wash away to nothing.

Also, avoid putting any sheen or oil on large bodyparts as they will lose detail under the lights (and also don't use sheen/oil on your sides as when you come to hit a lat spread it's impossible to grip).

One tip I might offer is on your side chest shot. Your chest is actually much bigger than your pose is allowing it to be. You seem to be collapsing inwards a bit & hiding it. Stick the chest out a bit & drop the shoulder girdle (for want of a better term, relax a bit), and once in position, have both arms push slightly against one another so that the separation shows on both pecs. Here's my side chest for illustration only, I don't want anyone to think I'm showing off, it's a good demo to show the position you will be in:


----------



## iain1668

hi del, good pics there, i notice some good improvements as your getting closer to comp time. strong shoulders!

what tan are you using for the nabba? also i managed to order some briefs from the link you put up...cheers.


----------



## coco

looking really good del, how long did it take to apply? is it a nightmare to come off? guess ill tell if its still on you at the prolab lol!


----------



## DB

how many weeks left del?


----------



## 3752

del has 3 weeks left to his first show, h has to be applauded for his dedication to the diet and cardio regime i have placed him on over the last few months....

i will say Del that maybe the Tan was applied a little liberally which does tend to obscure defination i have a trick when applying dream tan which i will tell you about on friday when you call me....


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Iain: The briefs are exactly the same as mine and the shop is located in Edinburgh (Quite surreal when you first put em on LOL).

Coco: It took about 30- 45 mins to put on and it washes off fairly easy (2 good scrub showers LOL).

Pscarb: Even more tricks I like it..........................TBH you have made this whole thing much easier than I thought it was going to be. And without your help and willingness to listen to my whinning I know I would *not *be where I am today.

I must admit I am now seriously looking forward to eating normally again.

Dont get me wrong I have never once felt hungry on this diet, and I have managed to consume more chocolate and crap than I thought possible (Re-feed days *ONLY *), but the monogomy of the diet is a real killer.

Sitting down to your chicken and rice for the millionth time in a row gets a bit dull.

If I am honest I am counting down the days till I can eat again, rather than till contest time (Which is probably a good thing ATM) LOL

Does any other competitor feel like that?

I WANT FOOD PLEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSEEEEEEEEE RALMAO

But do not fear I am not starting to wobble, I will see this through till the end and by doing so when I step onstage I can do so without any guilt or regrets that I could have been better.

I know even now that if I stepped on stage today, I would be in the best condition I have ever been in and that is a *great *personal achievement.

So for the remainder of the run in I am going to *enjoy *watching myself make even more improvements and it is this mentality that is making me feel good about doing the show.

I must whole heartidlly say I did not expect to be feeling this way so close to the show. I honestly thought I would be a trembling wreck by now!!

Just to affirm how much my mentality has changed recently; Alot of people are starting to talk about how I will do /place etc

Such talk is complete *nonsense *in my book. How someone (Or a group of people) judges me is mearly an observation or opinion, what is important is how* I *feel and to this end I am a complete winner already. No-one can take that away from me the victory has *already *happened, stepping onstage is now just the ceremony for me, the battle has been won.

Afterall, what is bodybuilding if it is not a personal quest to better oneself?

Well I have bettered myself, no doubt about it.

Dont get me wrong I will be giving it my *all *come show day, but I am content that my all is my all, and I could give no-more.

So BRING IT ON.........


----------



## Ollie B

Well said Del. Words of a champion! Go Champ!


----------



## andye

how much weight have you lost del? and have you had your bf checked yet??

good progress mate, your looking well!


----------



## Nine Pack

That's an excellent mental approach you have there Del. I tell people that when you diet for a show you really do learn a lot about yourself, and what you are truly capable of. These strengths, you will find, translate into other areas of your life and you now know you can achieve anything if you set your mind to it.

Of course it's nice if the judges give you a good placing, but you have actually been competing against yourself all these months and that is the true victory.

So does that mean you beat yourself into 2nd place?!


----------



## Delhi

Nine Pack said:


> That's an excellent mental approach you have there Del. I tell people that when you diet for a show you really do learn a lot about yourself, and what you are truly capable of. These strengths, you will find, translate into other areas of your life and you now know you can achieve anything if you set your mind to it. Soooo true, just this morning while doing cardio I was thinking about Arnie (I'll be back LOL), and his comments about how bodybuilding taught him that he could achieve whatever he wanted in life and when he decided to be the best in the world and become a movie start he knew *nothing* could stop him achieving it.
> 
> Of course it's nice if the judges give you a good placing, but you have actually been competing against yourself all these months and that is the true victory.
> 
> That is my thinking down to a tee.
> 
> Because of this mentality, I reckon I am probably in the best mental state leading up to the show of all the competitors I will be competing against. And that in itself is another small victory.
> 
> So does that mean you beat yourself into 2nd place?!
> 
> RALMAO I really do not have a clue what will happen (Seriously).
> 
> I dont think I am great, I just dont want last place as that would mean I do not have any upper or lower specifications to gauge my condition against (And therefor make evidence based decisions on how to improve). Its not that placing *last* would bother me, just not knowing how good or bad I am would be so frustrating.
> 
> *All I can do is turn up and do the best that I can! (Which I will do with 100% of my ability)*


Thanks all for your comments guys they make me happpy 

......................think I'll do a wee update today seeing as its Friday (And I'm supposed to be on holiday but find myself at work:rage: ).


----------



## Delhi

Right update time:

I have been super vigilant / intense with my cardio regime this past week. And as such I have lost (So far) another 1lb.

This does not sound like much but every pound I lose now makes a visable change.

The only draw back from doing the cardio in this manner is my weight training has suffered slightly. I find myself not pushing as hard as I usually do in the gym.

I dont *actually* know if the cardio is root cause or not (It could just be common at this stage of a diet), but it is something I am aware of.

The other thing that may be affecting my gym performance is my left shoulder. I got one of those "Unlucky" jabs where the pain is like being shot. It is getting better but was so sore I could not sleep on my left side. Ouchh

Other than that there has been a few small changes to my gear use for the run-in, I will now be switching to primo, masteron and winny (Timings and dosage TBD).

The current diet phase I am on really is doing the trick for me, it is hard but when I see the results it makes it a wee bit easier to do.

I got some sad news today with regards to my training partner not being able to attend the show. I am gutted about this and I know he is too, but a family matter has had to take precidence.

However, I now have one or two young guys coming along from the gym. It will be thier first show and they are keen to see me on stage. They look up to me as a sort of mentor and this again affirms to me that a bodybuilding lifstyle is worthy and holds responsibility.

So while I wont have masses of people supporting me, there will be enough that I should get one or two shouts.

I have this past week been devising my plans (Diet, training, cardio) for AFTER the show. I intend to put on a good 10-12 pounds of muscle by this time next year. But it is not going to be mass at all costs. I am going to *trully* prioritise my weakest bodyparts. So on leg day I will *start* with calves and finish with squats. Taking this route is only going to make me a better bodybuiler.

Have a great weekend, I know I will (Re-feed LOL)


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Well I lost another pound!

So that makes a total 4 pound loss from when I started the final phase of the diet (2 weeks ago).

I am well pleased with this as even though 4 pounds is not a great deal it really does show and make a difference. My abs are now *well* visable and my shoulders have that shredded look about them (Up close it looks like loads of wee bits of string LOL). Dont get me wrong I am not perfect or even at a high standard (Compared to some on here) but there has been a BIG change since my last pics.

Every time I go to the gym now I am approached by someone asking about training, supplements, diet, cardio, gear etc etc so even Joe Public is seeing "Something".

As I said these changes have been down to the diet, which I will now post for you all to have a look (End of post).

One drawback is the lethargy I feel ATM, I have touched on this before but I really am tired all the time now and feel weak with most of my weight training suffering a bit as a result (Less weight, less focus, less energy to zap the muscle).

I am not overly concerned though as I understand why it is happening and realise it is only temporary.

Cardio is sh1t simple as that, I do it but hate it. DULL, DULL, DULL

Mentaly I am still loving the run in!!!

I might just be the calmest, happiest, most content first timer to ever hit the stage LOL

I really am enjoying this and it is such a buzz (I will miss this feeling when the show is over).

I think in future I will be more nervous as I will have set my standard by then and I will have some sort of expectation of myself, but for now one is completley cool.............LOL (And yes that does mean I will be doing this again).

I have my music and routine sorted (Well 99.9%) and I am VERY comfortable with it. No big fancy splits, cartwheels, complex/fast movements etc just nice flowing movements from one pose to the next.

After MUCH viewing of other atheletes perform I have based my style of posing on:

Lee Labrada (The *master* IMO)

Lee Priest (Great transitions)

Milos Sarchev (Simple but very powerfull)

And one or two amature routines I have saw........

anyway, as usual any questions just ask

*Diet 4 weeks out*

*VERY Low Carb Day: = 50 Carbs*

Meal 1 - 75g Oats + 2 scoop protein drink

Meal 2 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1.5 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + salad or Veg (loads of but light on the carrots beetroot or sweet corn) + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 5 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1.5 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 6 - 200g chicken or turkey + veg (2 x week have 200g salmon instead)

*Low Carb Day: = 100 Carbs*

Meal 1 - 75g Oats + 2 scoop protein drink

Meal 2 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1.5 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + salad or Veg (loads of but light on the carrots beetroot or sweet corn) + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 4 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 62.5g(raw weight) Basmati Rice + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 5 - 2 scoop protein drink + 1.5 table spoon of natural peanut butter (IMPORTANT!!!!! that in the ingredients it only says peanuts)

Meal 6 - 200g chicken or turkey + veg (2 x week have 200g salmon instead)

*High Carb Day: = 250g Carbs*

Meal 1 - 75g Oats in water with 2 teaspoons of splenda + 2 scoops protein powder

Meal 2 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 62.5g(raw weight) Basmati Rice + 2 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 3 - 200g chicken/Turkey/Extra Lean steak + 62.5g(raw weight) Basmati Rice + 1 tablespoon of Olive or Udo's Oil

Meal 4 - 75g Oats in water with 2 teaspoons of splenda + 1 scoops protein powder

Meal 5 - 1 scoop protein drink + 50 simple Carbs (Malta dextrin, vitargo, WMS,) or 2 scoops Build and Recover

Meal 6 - 200g chicken or turkey + veg (2 x week have 200g salmon instead)

*Refeed Day: *

Meal 1: 100g Oats + 2 scoops protein + 1 banana

Meal 2: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud + 150g chicken/Turkey

Meal 3: 1.5 bagel's + 1 banana + 6 egg whites plus 2 yolks

Meal 4: 62g Basmati rice + 150g sweet spud +200g chicken/Turkey

Meal 5: 1.5 bagel's + 1 banana + 100g chicken/Turkey

Meal 6: Eat whatever takes your fancy for 1 hour make sure you get at least 50g protein though

Diet:

Carb Cycling.

Sun-Very Low Carb Day

Mon- Low Carb Day

Tues- Very Low Carb Day

Wed-High Carb Day

Thurs- Low Carb Day

Fri-Very Low Carb Day

Sat-Refeed Day


----------



## ah24

Real happy for ya mate. Youv'e done extremely well. You best get pics of the show posted!!  Diet looks horrible! But its what needs to be done so hang in there mate


----------



## Littleluke

I like the look of that diet mate! Especially the refeed day LOL!

My manager nearlly knocked me out the other day (He's in the final stages of his diet).. I waved a pro-flapjack cherry and almond under his nose while he was doing machine flies! LOL! It smells so good


----------



## Delhi

LOL with your manager Luke!

A work mate recently was waving a drifter bar in front of me (not knowing or meaning to), and I had to say "John, I dont know what you just said there but STOP waving that fcuking drifter in my face".

Well so far today has been a GREAT one

I woke up this morning to discover I have lost yet another pound, I had a vein running down my abdominal area, last night my training partner was very complimentary about my recent and I quote: "Transformation". Last night me and the wife were talking about teh show and she yet again re-affirmed her support for me doing this.

And to top it all off, this morning I was given an award by my employer for some work I have done. As part of this award I was given some cash and I am going to go and buy a wee car with it.:beer1:

I am happy with how I look, how I am mentaly and emotionally.

At the moment its all good.

Oh and another thing........................my training partner (ianm) is doing his first show this year (UKBFF) its 2 weeks after mine and I am sooooo looking forward to him being onstage.

We make a great partnership, as we both have similar goals ambitions and him competing is only makeing both our dreams one step closer.

I cant imagine not training with a partner (I always have) but when you find a good partner it makes everything happen so much quicker.


----------



## LEWIS

driffter?? i didnt know they still sold those. lol

great news on the cash from boss mate - wish i got bonuses

your mental attitude is still strong del - good too hear


----------



## Ianm

Cheers for the kind words Del.

You have changed considerably over the last 4 days mate - I couldnt believe the difference in your abdominal area last night - amazing transformation.. Not long now buddy!

Now my head is as messed up as yours was 3 weeks ago - I feel fat skinny and small - you remember!


----------



## Ollie B

I wish i could have a decent training partner. Ive had loads and are so inconsistent. I now train on my own and i get a few people to sport me here and there.


----------



## scott134

Have just read this whole thread!!! Excellent progress Del, really inspiring.

Respect to you for your dedication, can't wait to see the pics of you on stage! Good luck and keep it up.


----------



## Marsbar

Del

Glad to hear it's all coming together. You never know it might be me writing a similar journal next year


----------



## Clydefrog

Good luck!


----------



## LEWIS

Is your body still changing at a daily rate buddy?


----------



## Delhi

Time for a wee update:

This past week I have been doing a trial carb up!

So this past week my rotation ha looked like this:

Sun Very low

Mon Very low

Tue Very low

Wed Very high

Thurs Very high

Fri Medium

Because of the carb up I have lost a week of fat loss etc but the benefits far outweigh the drawbacks.

You see, as a first timer it is VERY difficult to get in your best possible condition for show day as you don't know how many carbs you can take in before the show. Too many and you spill, too few and you look flat.

I am glad to report that we now have the data required to (Hopefully) allow for a successful carb up next week. Lets just say we are more informed about how my body reacts than we were last week LOL.

So how did I look I hear you ask?

On Thursday night I was told in the gym by a couple of guys that I looked the best they had seen me. And I must admit even I was impressed with the mirror. .

I want to tell you about something *really* *special* that happened to me today.

I was in ASDA getting my food and as I had just finished the gym (Cardio), I still had tank-top etc on. As I was running around grabbing my turkey etc I noticed a young lad in a wheel chair (His Dad was pushing him), this young fellow obviously liked wrestling as he asked me if I was a wrestler LOL

I said "No I'm a bodybuilder" to which he said "Show me your muscles". I would defo not normally do this, but on this occasion I gave him a quick double Biceps&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.to which I got a big WOW and a smile and as his dad pushed him away I could hear real excitement in his voice as he asked his dad if he saw my arms etc

I can assure you right now I AM NOT anything special, but that incident today has made feel on top of the world. And I don't give a monkeys fcuk about what people think, that REALLY touched me emotionally. I am going to think about that boy when I am on stage next week. And for a long time afterwords&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..what can I say AMAZING.

Other than that I am still mentally strong, though I am starting to wake up at night thinking about the show etc, so maybe this is the first sign of the nerves kicking in. Don't worry for all the reasons I have given previously, I am looking forward to the show, I deserve my place up there no matter how I look I have paid my dues

Have a great weekend


----------



## Littleluke

Its amazing getting responses from other people like that.. You do look great though Del.. You have seriously come so far. You have a good chance mate, especially with those wheels.

I went out the other night with a few old work mates. I walked into the club "walkabout" and these two ladies aged about 30ish started saying tense your arms and they were laughing pulling poses etc. Although I felt like sinking into the ground with embarassment I still feltn chuffed that they noticed! 

Anyway, keep going Del, everyones behind you! "Baz directly behind you the raging ****!"


----------



## Littleluke

oooo ooooo any pics???


----------



## BIG-UNC

well well well

i'll tell you what mate i am so impressed with your dedication and your state of mind!

and i must tell you that you now look like a bodybuilder and not just some one who lifts weights

cool as fook mate cool as fook!!

good luck at your comp del mate

nice one

unc


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

I want to do something different with this post, which will be one of my last before the show. I want this post more than any previous post to *inspire you* as I was inspired last year when I was reading through RAIKEY and DB's show prep.

Please, please, please go out there and realise your dreams ignore the naysayers, be optimistic, surround yourself with supportive positive people and find happiness in your life.

My story:

I have worked hard, dieted hard and made much sacrifice to be at this point today, but I would not have been here without the support network I have had.

I would like to thank *everyone* for their support and encouragement I really mean this when I say you have all been great.

I have been lucky -lucky in those around me, from this board to my wife, my friends and my family all of whom have done me so proud.

However, special thanks must go to Pscarb, who throughout all of this has been a rock for me, even when his own prep was not going 100%

Paul, you are a credit to this sport, this board, and bodybuilding in general. Your dedication and commitment are unsurpassed and I hope I do you proud on stage, and may you achieve all you want from life as you deserve it mate.

I know I have made a friend in you.

I would also like to thank Dougie from extreme nutrition, who despite me not being sponsored or affiliated in *anyway *whatsoever (I pay for all my protein etc), has helped me immensely. His help, advice and knowledge know no boundary.

Extreme products helped me get to where I am today, and I can say with certainty they have made a difference and given me an edge.

Bodybuilding *is* a solitary quest to better oneself, but without the right people around you it would be a difficult if not impossible journey. So when I stand up on stage I would like to think that a small part of you *all* is standing up there with me.

Now I am not being defeatist here but my goal and objective for the show from the outset was to not come last, I *repeat,* my target is too not finish last.

From day one, this has always been my objective, *so to achieve this would equate to success for me*. I think this is a fair and realistic goal for *any* first timer as no-one can truly be sure how good or badly they will be judged until they have actually *been* judged.

Whatever the outcome though, I know I am a more educated bodybuilder and this whole experience has definitely helped me understand my body better, and from this I can only become a better bodybuilder&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.I know through all of this that bodybuilding is in my heart, I am not just passionate about it, but I love it.

I know that bodybuilding is something I am going to be doing for as long as I can.

Anyway, I am going to post some final pictures before the show. These are not recent I have posted them all before, but more than any other they I hope they send out a message of hope and inspiration to you all.

So as a special treat I have included a few pictures of how I looked when I joined the board in comparison to some recent pics. Hopefully these pictures will do two things;


Demonstrate that no matter what the out come off the show I *AM* already a winner, I have already succeeded, the show is merely the icing on the cake.

2. Inspire anyone out there to work hard, listen to advise, eat properly and realise your dreams. Great things can happen if you want them bad enough. The greatest outcome from this would be for me to end up inspiring someone to achieve their dream. Now that would be something.

For anyone attending the show, I look forward to meeting you there.

I am a very approachable guy so don't be shy and come over and introduce yourself.


----------



## Littleluke

Well done buddy.. Good post, I highly doubt you'll be finishing last.


----------



## Ollie B

Wow! after looking at the pics above Delhi your transformation is amazing.


----------



## LEWIS

crazy mate - good luck


----------



## Clydefrog

Great before/after pics. Good luck with the comp!


----------



## clarkey

Fu*kin amazing transformation mate...I did my 1st show last year your gonna love it and no doubt you will do very well. Well done.


----------



## ah24

Mate, you did exactly what you intended with that post - inspiring.

All the best mate, you have done so well so far, and *will* continue to do so


----------



## hackskii

How did you find a black guy that looks similar to you to pose? 

Wow, that is very cool, huge diffrence. You actually look like you gained size while getting lean.


----------



## Captain Hero

awesome mate, absolutely fantastic achievment del I wish you all the best in your comp


----------



## TypeR

i normally just read these threads and keep comments to a minmum...but WOW del, what an Inspiration thats truley is a great achivment and you should give yourself a huge pat on the back.

i am well excited for you its just a shame you live at the other end of the uk to me otherwise i would defanitly come to your show. All the best mate.

Ben


----------



## crazycacti

a more than perfect example of what dedication can result in!

we all have it in us - but many of us would stray off the path tbf...

you have put on a massive amount of muscle whilst dieting... hats off!! :beer1:


----------



## Tinytom

TBH Del when I saw those pics of you ages ago when you first joined they weren't anything special.

Now though - proper muscled.

Just goes to show what hard work and determination can achieve.

You should be proud of yourself mate.


----------



## Delhi

Cheers guys the pics has had the impact I wanted them too.

Tom it was through *listening *to advice from guys like you that gave me the knowledge to transform myself. And I will state right now that this is only the beggining for me, I intend to make even better progress over the next year or two, this I *PROMISE*............watch this space.

Best of all those comparison pics DO NOT reflect my current condition, I have lost around 7 pounds since those were taken.

What I am trying to do here is show people that they CAN do it, as CC says its in all of us, you just need to want it enough.

Throughout this whole thread I have told it like it was, sometimes I have went on abit I know. But even this only demonstrates my passion for BBing.

I intended to give members a different angle than other show preps and I hope I managed to do this.

I am so looking forward to Saturday................no matter how I place I have been victorious.


----------



## BIG-UNC

forgive my ignorance del mate but which show are you doing mate?

is it in scotland? your scottish arent you mate?

looking fooking sound btw


----------



## Delhi

Yeah UNC its the NABBA Scotland, this the biggest event in Scotland *by far *and is usually well attended and supported.

The week after I am doing "Mr caledonia".


----------



## hackskii

So you have a show on Sat and a show next week as well?

Are you going to diet any more for the next show?


----------



## 3752

yes


----------



## Delhi

Pscarb said:


> yes


You see ..........................Even though you all dont believe me this is another example of the darker side to Paul. He's a saddist I'm telling ya!!!

I KNOW he enjoyed putting in that wee smiley guy...

If you dont believe me just ask him about the flapjacks......I'm sure he did it on purpose


----------



## Delhi

Well here I am.......................

This will be my last post till after the show now. Next one should have pics too LOL

I am now in a position to reveal the carb up phase I have just completed (No big secret it just changes so rapidly).

So I depleted Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon, Tue and started the carb up on Wednesday (600g).

This is how it looked (Day 1)

07:30 60g rice cakes with diabetic jam

09:00 60g rice cakes with diabetic jam

Then on the hour, every hour I would eat a flap jack (WMS, banana, apple pie filling and oats)

On the half hour I would drink water (8L total) and consume my Vit C (12g total).

*Day 2* was the same only instead of the rice cakes I had 100g porrige with banana.

*Day 3* today was this:

07:00 75g porrige/1 scoop whey/75g banana

08:30 100g WMS in water

10:00 250g sweet spud/100g turkey/75g banana

11:30 100g WMS in water

13:00 250g sweet spud/100g turkey/75g banana

15:00 200g turkey / 1 spoon peanut butter

17:00 200g turkey / 1 spoon peanut butter

19:00 200g turkey / 1 spoon peanut butter

21:30 200g fillet steak

So there you have it my carb up...................

Has it worked I hear you ask? Well I will tell you tomorrow night LOL

What I will say is I am glad we did the trial run last week as I did not bloat this week (Last week I did), so there has been no real "Panic" going on in my head.................phew....................

Tomorrows diet is to be 200g fillet steak / 2 eggs followed througout the day with sweet spud, pizza (Yummy), and Vitargo (WMS).

So I will say bye for now and see anyone attending at the show.

Adios amigos


----------



## Ralphy

Good luck Del. Hope you enjoy the experience.

Ralphy


----------



## Magic Torch

Best of luck mate, this has been a great read. Remember to enjoy it mate!

I cant wait to see the pics mate.

Jamie


----------



## iain1668

good luck del, go for it mate!

il be there about 4-5pm. il look out for you and we can have a chat if there is time.

give it your all on stage, im confident you can make a big impact!

cheers iain


----------



## Marsbar

Best of luck Del


----------



## Geo

Best of Luck dude, i'll be there for the pre, with my mate who's competing, not making the night show though. I'll see if i can spot you.

Geo.


----------



## Clydefrog

Go for it man!


----------



## DB

good luck mate!


----------



## 3752

just want to say that Del you are a winner mate no matter the placing at the show you have transformed a below average physique to a physique which will not be out of place on a bodybuilding stage and you have done this without whinging and whining about how hard it is...you are defiantly an inspiration to those who think they could never compete...

for me it has been a pleasure to coach you and call you a friend now keep your focus mate and enjoy the show.....proud of you mate..


----------



## chrisj22

Del,

Well done, mate. Those words of Paul's must mean a lot. You can tackle anything in life now that you have been through this.

Good luck.


----------



## Glassy

good luck with the show mate, totally enjoy it, the change u have made is an inspiration to many many people!


----------



## Josh1436114527

Just wanna say well done with the transformation mate and good luck with the show


----------



## hackskii

Any news?


----------



## ajfitness

well del? how did you get on?!

p.s(inspired by a truly amazing transformation) congrats


----------



## LEWIS

hope you enjoyed it mate?


----------



## ah24

Find the thread 'good luck del', that has his pics in and results.


----------



## Delhi

Hi Team

Well its the morning after the night before and I feel like I have been hit by a train LOL. I am actually knackered still and feel like I have ran a marathon......no kidding.

I have so much to say that I dont know where to start..................however my feelings would seem appropriate.

I am feeling GREAT, I went to the show hoping to not place last and I mean that. I had *NO* grand ego and did not think even backstage that I was going to place. When they announced the winners and my name was called out I genuinley thought to myself...."Did he just say my name?". *TOTAL* shock. Now I have LOADS of pictures and video of the event. Most pictures are not great quality but the video is excellent, so what I need to know is:

How do I upload it for all you guys to see?

Backstage was not what I expected, dont laugh but I sort of expected weights and dumbells etc.....................nope not a disk or bar to be seen.

Me and coco got on *VERY* well and TBH he made the whole day easier for me (I think I did for him). The winner was clear from the start: big, ripped, vascular, proportionate and balanced, trully an outstaning physique and most certianly would have done well even in the MR classes (Nice bloke too).

The atmosphere was incredable I dont know the exact attendance figures but I am told there was "Substantially" more this year than last, and there was over 1000 last year.

NABBA Scotland is the biggest BB event in Scotland by far and it was quite nervy looking out to see about two football pitches full of people......GULP.

I have had so much compliments and well wishers that I suddenly feel very shy, very suddenly and when I walked into my gym this morning I was greeted / congratulated with the instructors, staff and management, all of whom had heard the news. And they asked if I would mind them putting up a picture of me on the reception wall.............................................................................Holy Sh1t man I'm a local hero ( I come from a very small town BTW).

Anyway, I'm back on the diet now to prepare for next week.

So its onto the Mr Caledonia and a well earned diet rest...................


----------



## coco

well done mate, you looked like the happiest man alive yesterday and deservedly so! having del there to talk to and help each other was of great benefit for both of us i think, youve got a friend here mate!

it must have been a close call between you and me mate, cant wait to see the video, my camera f*cked up so didnt even get any pics.

anyway del thanks for all your help yesterday and enjoy the rest of your diet.........now get the pics/video up lol! and again congratulations mate they are relly deserved!


----------



## ah24

Del upload the video from phone/camera onto comp. Then onto youtube. If you dont have a youtube account PM me and you can use mine. When you have it on youtube just link us to it.


----------



## Delhi

Right I am gonni explode wi SONY.

I have the video footage on camcorder, one of these dvd camcorders. But the dvd's are half size and do not play in my pc???

So I thought just downlod right onto PC and everything can be taken from there.........................Nae f'ing lead supplied!!!!!!! boxed as as standard (Over £1000 camera), so I thinkn OK I will use firewire/usb instead......................................oh no say sony we wont be putting any connections like firewire / usb on our top spec cameras........GGGRRRRRR

As a final solution I thought I would just burn to dvd in my livingroom using the dvd recorder, then when I have dvd I can put it in my pc and away we go. All seemed fine untill I got the "Cant read disk" message.

Now I am going to throw out the laptop, camera and dvd recorder............................

things were so much easier with vhs

video will be here soon, if not i will post it to someone who can do it for me LOL


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

what you weighing in at? What weight are you estimating for the stage? 13st?


----------



## Clydefrog

Better off with mini-DV, mate. Never mind, more and more camcorders will be shipping with hard disks and flash drives soon, so compatability will become easier.


----------



## Delhi

*MM *I did not weigh myself on show day (As I thought they would weigh me before the comp). But I estimate 13 stone(ish) yeah..............

I will however be weighing myself before this weekends show, taht way i will have a better idea of improvements for next year.

*Clydefrog* The video is not over, all I need to do is buy a lead from sony (£30) then i can download onto laptop.............watch this space.

I would be in more of a hurry to do it but cause I am prepping for my next show (Saturday), I dont really have too much time to go and buy one etc


----------



## ah24

Before buying that £30 lead del have a look on ebay!


----------



## Delhi

Hi All,

Thought it would be a good time to post my current progress.

As you know my next (And final) show for the year is the "Mr Caledonia". The show is this Saturday, and I am REALLY looking forward to it

The build up to Caledonia is Sooooooo different to NABBA, I am much more relaxed and settled.

We (Paul) have decided to push my carb intake through the roof for this one, I think I might even be doing a trash load on friday (Yippee). I can tell you that right now it appears to be working.

I am feeling nice and tight, big and full. One way or another I will be a different person on stage this week, when I look back through the nabba pictures I can see that I came in a little flat...there is NO chance of that this week.

All this carb loading comes with a *risk* of spilling of course, but this is a learning sport and if I do spill it will be used to better prepare me for next year.

Anyway, like I said I am looking forward to being back up on stage. Key learning points taken from last week will be applied, such as not bending over in certian poses, lift my arms higher for others etc.........

Wish me luck

Cheers


----------



## LEWIS

good luck mate and get some pics up!


----------



## helder07

Good luck mate, hope everything goes well:lift:


----------



## coco

good luck del, ill be in the crowd shouting you on mate, rs got in touch with me today he is having to do the intermmediates/novice class like you said! itll be good to actually see you on stage mate this time, ill try get some decent pics, best of luck mate!


----------



## ParaManiac

Best of luck,enjoy yourself,you have earnt it!


----------



## Clydefrog

Go for it!


----------



## iain1668

hi del,

ive been mega busy so this is 1st chance to post!

i assume your competing this weekend?

another great chance to add a trophy to your one from last week! wonderful performance and great meeting you after your presentation. you thoroughly deserved a placing in the top 3!

all the best mate and good luck for saturday!

cheers iain


----------



## Delhi

Cheers Iain, sorry I didnt have more time to chat but you know how these things are.

Yeah I'm in for the caledonia............................

Just applied my first coat of Jan Tana. I thought it was sh1t at first but it is actually quite good.

Thanks for your kind compliments. Are you going to be there?

If so make sure to tie in with me and I promise to have a better chat. LOL


----------



## 3752

Del called me today and said he again placed 3rd in his class, there was 3 in the class but to me this does not matter as long as he presented the best physique he could.

we tried a few diffrent things this week as last week he seemed to be flatter than i would of liked him to be....

no matter the result Del has done me proud to place 3rd and get a trophy in his first two shows is awesome definatly better than the start i made all those years ago 

Well done Del now go and eat...


----------



## coco

yeah well done to del, it was great to actually see you on stage mate you looked good i thought, now go and enjoy some real food, ya lucky ba****d, lol........


----------



## Delhi

Cheers Paul,

I am DELIGHTED to have two big trophies on my mantlepiece.

I have not one ounce of regret about my approach to both shows, if you had said to me that I would be third plaaced in the Scottish (The important one) and again third in Caledonia I would have snapped your hand off.

Besides I am gracefull in victory and defeat. Whomever wins, wins.

All that I can control is how I look, and improve each year. And I assure you I intend on being 50% better next year than this.

I spoke to a couple of judges who told me that I won the symetry round and that genetically I have great balance / symetry and that i have good size and thickness. They were very complimentary about my future in the sport and suggested that if I improve my condition I will be hard to mark down (Again due to proportion etc). One of them even said: Hands down the best body, but your unfortunatley your condition was off"

This is all useful info and I cant wait till next year, cause I know I can make the grade with condition (I started out too fat this year).

So thats it for this year then, time to get big and prepare for next year.

Overall, one very happy chappie.

Paul you are a star, and words do not and cannot convey my gratitude for you.

Take this to your heart from my heart:

You are my inspiration............my hero.

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU...................................


----------



## Delhi

Sorry guys but I need to respond to coco in our native tounge

YAF,KINBEAUTYAHCANNIWAITTILLNIXTYEARAHHIVJISTFOONDANEWLOVEANDAHMJISTABOOTTAEGOANDBUYACHINKIE

I will be shoutin loud for you next week Jeff..............................


----------



## coco

lol, class mate!


----------



## Clydefrog

Congratulations Del, a magnificent start to your competitive career. How did your carb-up etc differ this time round and did you feel you looked better because of it?


----------



## Delhi

Clydefrog said:


> Congratulations Del, a magnificent start to your competitive career. How did your carb-up etc differ this time round and did you feel you looked better because of it?


There *was* a different approach to carb up this week, this time round I did a bit of a junk load, this was intentional and *we knew* it carried a risk, details of both carb ups are well documented in previous posts.

Condition wise I felt fuller, bigger but also smoother tonight than last week. But the down side is that I was not as sharp and in condition as last week. As I said in previous posts this carb up was no accident, it is part of the bigger "Master plan", and the information obtained will again be used to improve for next year. When you consider it in that perspective you will start to get an idea of the sort of person I am........I scrutinise EVERY detail, constantly searching for a better way..........one of the reasons I have found Paul to be *PURE GOLD*. Dont get me wrong it is not easy doing this and I know for a fact MOST could not handle Pauls style, but for me....................................perfect.

Paul is the sort of guy who not only measures with a ruler the portion size of a protien bar he is about to eat, but he will weigh it, analyise it, check the nutritional content of it, read reviews on it and observe the results of it.

And if you think thats too much, or taking it too far then he is not suitable for you.............

Like I have said though, sitting here tonight I could not be happier.

Here is a quik pic of my "Collection"


----------



## Delhi

Oh And I'd just like to say thanks to all you guys too, like Paul and Tom has said doing a journal is a fantastic thing and gives you a real boost when you are down.

Now who is next in line????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## clarkey

Fantastic Delhi!!! your an inspiration mate well done and go enjoy some real food!!!! you deserve it


----------



## 3752

Just so their is no misunderstanding about the approach i took this week for Del here is the reasons why....

The week before the last show we did a standard carb deplete/Load from what i learnt from Del's showing at the NABBA Scotland it was evident that he was flat and holding a little water...

so this week we curtailed his water a little more and carbed him up more aggressively on the first day then eased off a little so we could use a system called Sh1t loading the morning of the show the way this works is that you stop all fluids the night before the show in Dels case this was 7.00pm then the morning of the show you have a meal that contains junk food in Dels case this was some pizza/Chocolate and danish buns because you are not drinking any fluids the sodium/carbs and fat in these foods drag the water from beneath the skin to help digest the foods.....the trick is timing.

it is clear to me that this was not the correct approach for Del because of condition and i except full responsibility but we needed to use this show as a practice for what we intend to do next year when he wins the Novice class at the NABBA Scotland....

Del has done an amazing thing these last few months he has transformed an average physique into a Bodybuilders physique and proved himself on stage something not many can do.....

Del is correct that i except no prisoners when i coach guys and gals for shows but that is what is needed to stand a chance.....again well done mate now show your family you are not as grumpy as they think you are....


----------



## iain1668

Delhi said:


> YAF,KINBEAUTYAHCANNIWAITTILLNIXTYEARAHHIVJISTFOONDANEWLOVEANDAHMJISTABOOTTAEGOANDBUYACHINKIE


quality!

well done again del, great showing! 2 trophys in 2 shows, thats a great start! overall the show was brilliant, well ran, great presentation, well worth the journey.

i hope you indulging in some wonderful chocolate, biscuits and cake del? 

all the best iain


----------



## iain1668

del mate, while i remember.

i realised when you entered stage u r from Bathgate....my sister lived there for a few years with her hubby kevin. they moved to whitburn (glencoe). which u know, is 5 mins away. i try my best to see her every 4-6 weeks.

next time im thru we should organise meeting up for some training?

il try get thru over next 2-3 weeks. let me know if im correct about u being from bathgate. and we could easy sort some training out! :lift:

cheers and very well done again, u deserve all the credit in the world mate!

iain


----------



## Littleluke

Well done Del mate, My turn now!


----------



## Delhi

iain1668 said:


> del mate, while i remember.
> 
> i realised when you entered stage u r from Bathgate....my sister lived there for a few years with her hubby kevin. they moved to whitburn (glencoe). which u know, is 5 mins away. i try my best to see her every 4-6 weeks.
> 
> next time im thru we should organise meeting up for some training?
> 
> il try get thru over next 2-3 weeks. let me know if im correct about u being from bathgate. and we could easy sort some training out! :lift:
> 
> cheers and very well done again, u deserve all the credit in the world mate!
> 
> iain


Ha I train at Bathgate...I come from Whitburn LOL 2 mins away from glencoe (Which is a nice wee area BTW).

PM me mate and we can train


----------



## Delhi

WOW its been a while since I've been on this thread.............almost feels like going back in time LOL

Anyway, I have been asked repeatedly about contest pictures and I have promised to put some up as soon as I had some good enough quality ones to do so.

So while I am still waiting for the offcial photos, I have managed to get my hands on some good quality pics from the show.

I am competitor number 11 BTW


----------



## Delhi

Far right on this pic


----------



## Delhi

Podium (Also worth pointing out that all three of us are UK muscle members LOL).


----------



## Delhi

Finnaly a picture of the venue.

Though this picture still does not really do the scale justice as the seats at the side went out quite a bit. But none the less you get the idea it was packed with a tremendous atmosphere and scary stuff.


----------



## Littleluke

Good pics mate.. Roll on the next comp I say.


----------

